# Colt Cabana's 'Art of Wrestling' Podcast Appreciation Thread



## Amber B

I listen to it. There's not much to discuss except that Cabana is my favorite Jew and is the inventor of the word win.


----------



## The REAL MP

Oh yeah, I listen to this every chance I get. I've gone through maybe half of them. I didn't know there was video footage, so that's pretty cool.

Some highlights: the Briscoes one was probably the funniest. Jimmy Jacobs was good. Ace Steel was good. Necro was fucking awesome, and seemed like a guy who would be really awesome to have a long conversation with. And Sara Del Rey is sexy even when she's doing a podcast.


----------



## ddog121

the Briscoes one is great, but shockingly his best one so far was with Domino.


----------



## smitlick

The Briscoes one was good and a few of the guys hes interviewed need shoots because most if not all of them have been really good. Only one from memory i didnt enjoy as much was the Bull Pain one.


----------



## will94

This hangs on my wall, I believe it says all you need to know on how I feel about AOW:


----------



## SHIRLEY

ddog121 said:


> the Briscoes one is great, but shockingly his best one so far was with Domino.


Yeah Domino was awesome. The ones at CM Punk's house, where he's just like hanging round in the background laughing his tits off are the best.


----------



## musdy

Love this show!!! I enjoyed the Aries & Punk episodes.


----------



## will94

So the podcast with Helms last week was great, especially with Jimmy Hart on it and Curry Man at the end.

But the real greatness is this week's edition. Colt sits down with --- THE IRON SHIEK. Must listen IMO.


----------



## New School Fire

The only podcast I'll listen to, I really love these. I have a few to get caught up on, but I like to wait til I have a few to listen to, then put them on my Ipod and listen to them in my car. 

Now I am just waiting on Wrestling Road Diaries.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Colt Cabana said:


> The Iron Shiek has become...kinda...a human soundboard, over the years.


Classic.


----------



## smitlick

The interview itself with Sheik was pretty average. One of my least favourite podcasts.


----------



## Burkarl

I listen to it every week. This week with Shiek however were not that good. I think the Colin Delaney Ace Steele and CM Punk ones are my favorite. Colt Cabana is the perfect wrestler when it comes to doing this Podcast thing. I really hope that he will have Low-Ki or Kenny Omega on the show.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Iron Shiek said:


> I-i-i-if you have the body like...Arnold Shoots-the-******...whatever he name is...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The REAL MP

Aw hell nah. This week's guests are...the INSANE CLOWN POSSE?!

Is this really even worth bothering with? My head is saying NO, but my gut cannot resist.


----------



## smitlick

It was ok. The WWE stories were pretty cool.


----------



## <zero

Baffling that Cabana was axed by the WWE-EEEE has he's more charismatic and entertaining on interviews than a lot of the guys on the payroll

Then again, it's the WWE-EEEE, so it's not baffling at all....


----------



## The REAL MP

Yeah, after actually listening to this week's show I'd say stay far, far away from it. I feel so much dumber right now.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Cassandro is THE MAN.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Cassandro is THE MAN.


Loved the Cassandro one, hope he does a shoot at some point where he can go into more detail.

Ep 33 with The Young Bucks/Generation Me is up.


----------



## just1988

I'm really gunna have to check these out, Colt's usually gold.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Just listening to the new one with *Evan Bourne*. Good pre-Mania listening.

Video of the Davey one went up a few days ago too...


----------



## Sheik

Went to a party Colt threw yesterday. Got to meet and hang out all night with him, HERO, Generico, Pac, Johnny Gargano, Jimmy Jacobs (who I'll be training with next month,) and MANY other various indie wrestlers. Oh, and Luke Gallows came up to me and asked me where the bathroom is while I was filling my cup up in the keg. It was hilarious because I had to do a double take. Threw me off guard at first. :lmao 

I kid you not when I say that every single one of these guys were nothing but humble and polite to me. They wished me luck heading into the future, and gave me some great advice. I have to say though, out of every wrestler I've ever met and spoke with, and there have been A LOT, Generico is the nicest most humble and respectful guy. Dude barely speaks english and the conversations I had with him were epic. It's hard to explain, but it's unreal how friendly and just down to earth Generico is. Same goes for all the other guys as well, but Generico is just something else I tell ya. We conversed over many different topics.


----------



## smitlick

Sounds fantastic sheik...


----------



## will94

The $5 Wrestling party was pretty awesome last night, didn't even see you there Sheik. Getting to chill out with all the guys was pretty cool. I told Gallows since we were on the subject of "$5 Wrestling," that I saw him wrestle in front of 80 people a few years back in DSW haha. The guys were all down to Earth and having fun, and it was a cool way to wind down after the day. Glad I got the chance to go.










I had to bug Hero for a pic lol.


----------



## Sheik

Hero's the fucking man.

Was so glad he was there.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Sheik said:


> Went to a party Colt threw yesterday. Got to meet and hang out all night with him, HERO, Generico, Pac, Johnny Gargano, Jimmy Jacobs (who I'll be training with next month,) and MANY other various indie wrestlers. Oh, and Luke Gallows came up to me and asked me where the bathroom is while I was filling my cup up in the keg. It was hilarious because I had to do a double take. Threw me off guard at first. :lmao
> 
> I kid you not when I say that every single one of these guys were nothing but humble and polite to me. They wished me luck heading into the future, and gave me some great advice. I have to say though, out of every wrestler I've ever met and spoke with, and there have been A LOT, Generico is the nicest most humble and respectful guy. Dude barely speaks english and the conversations I had with him were epic. It's hard to explain, but it's unreal how friendly and just down to earth Generico is. Same goes for all the other guys as well, but Generico is just something else I tell ya. We conversed over many different topics.


Awesome, you met Big LG? You've definitely made it now.

Generico doesn't speak much English because of the whole French thing, not because he's working the Mexican gimmick 24/7...right?


----------



## Sheik

Not quit sure what his first language is. I've always assumed dude knew fluent english and was just playing a gimmick in ROH, but he's exactly like his character in real life. He'd say a couple words to try and lead you onto what he's trying to say and whatnot. When Pac mentioned that Generico's english has come a long way Generico replied with "uh Rosetta Stone, si si" Guy was a blast to be around.










If you look closely at Pac's forehead, you'll notice it's hugely split open from a head butt he took recently in Japan. Dude is a SOLDIER. 










Everyone's favorite Hero


----------



## will94

Sheik said:


> If you look closely at Pac's forehead, you'll notice it's hugely split open from a head butt he took recently in Japan. Dude is a SOLDIER.


That spot got busted open at the DGUSA show last night. Didn't realize it was a previous cut. He had it re-stitched before the end of the show.


----------



## antoniomare007

who did Colt interviewed for his next podcast, i guess with all the people in Atlanta he had to interview someone, right?


----------



## Zatiel

Tried to get into this a couple months ago and his site was impossible for my tiny brain to navigate. I don't have iTunes (and don't want it). Don't know how I missed this page with all the links so neatly lined up. Downloading a bunch to listen to while I'm at the gym. Delightful podcast.


----------



## edge87

antoniomare007 said:


> who did Colt interviewed for his next podcast, i guess with all the people in Atlanta he had to interview someone, right?


I would like to hear a Dave Taylor Interview. That would be really interesting


----------



## SHIRLEY

CORINO


----------



## TelkEvolon

The Willy Mac one sucked.

So f*ckin' vauge.


----------



## seancarleton77

Willie Mack and his old man are fucked up. Even Method Man is not that ghetto.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah I could really do without having to have heard that interview


----------



## Cleavage

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> CORINO


what a show that was.


----------



## ddog121

The Steve Corino podcast may have been the best yet. Corino is awesome.


----------



## Ric4003

The Steve Corino episode was definitely the best one yet.


----------



## LariatSavage

Just subscribed to this and I Want Wrestling. Going to listen to the Corino one tonight.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Ric4003 said:


> The Steve Corino episode was definitely the best one yet.


I always thought Willy Mack looked "twisted". Now I know why.


----------



## LariatSavage

Been listening to the Art of Wrestling a lot, figured I'd do a recap to advertise a little for Colt appreciation. It really is a great hour's worth of material.

AOW 41: Willie Mack Recap


----------



## Stellar Supernova

Love this show. Really enjoyed the one with the Iron Sheik. Colt is GOLD.


----------



## TelkEvolon

The new Excalibur podcast is one of the best so far.

Pretty damn funny.


----------



## Johnny Senile

The show is a fave of mine and Colt is great at interviewing folks. The Briscoe Brothers and Gregory Helms interviews are my 2 personal favorites.


----------



## LariatSavage

Just listened to the Excalibur episode. Threw a little recap together... AOW 43 Recap


----------



## antoniomare007

after listening to the Excalibur interview, does anybody else thinks that London stopped being booked because he wasn't well liked in the locker room?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

antoniomare007 said:


> after listening to the Excalibur interview, does anybody else thinks that London stopped being booked because he wasn't well liked in the locker room?


Hadn't thought about it but that could be the case. Having said that I've only seen up to DDT4 and haven't checked the results of Winnig or even checked the card of the next show so maybe he and Generico haven't been available at the same time so they've left one of them off the cards for that reason.

I would hope he'd return in order to drop the belts though, I don't want them to be vacated.


----------



## Tarfu

I'm afraid to listen to the Excalibur podcast. There might be too much awesome for my brain to comprehend.


----------



## Burkarl

Just listened to the Mad Man Pondo episode. Good to hear a ROH Wrestlers view on the sale to Sinclair.


----------



## SHIRLEY

The one and only SPANKY. Talking about his philosophies on life.



Colt Cabana said:


> I don't watch much TNA these days.





Brian Kendrick said:


> I'm not at all mad with you for that.


----------



## Virgil_85

Brian is weird. I loved when Colt told him how ridiculous his gimmick is.


----------



## TheAce

Didn't see a thread anywhere about "Wrestling Road Diaries" but I got my DVD laste last week and watched a good chunk of it this weekend. As I've heard, this is really really great stuff. Some things that stuck out to me right away or I remember off hand....

- The life on an Indy wrestler is almost identical to the life of an indy musician
- Some quick insight into Steve "The Turtle" Weiner...wish they showed him more, lol.
- Cabana falling on the way to the truck outside The Arena and Nana helping him
- Loved how straight up Dragon is.
- The backstage glimpse's into everyones personality is great as well. Nigel seemed super gracious, Davey always seemed quiet.
- Really loved the convo between Dragon and Pearce after Dragon vs Roddy for Dragons last HDnet appearance


----------



## smitlick

If you have the bonus disc... the prank calls are hilarious.


----------



## TheAce

> If you have the bonus disc... the prank calls are hilarious.


I do! gonna watch the last 45 mins of the doc and then the bonus disc tonight!!


----------



## antoniomare007

Van Hammer


----------



## Thumbinthebum

For those who aren't aware, this week it's Kevin Steen.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Peepoholic said:


> For those who aren't aware, this week it's Kevin Steen.


I just checked this.......... And pooped myself.


----------



## antoniomare007

Peepoholic said:


> For those who aren't aware, this week it's Kevin Steen.


:faint:

this is probably the first time that i'm hoping someone does an interview completely in character.


----------



## I know its Kojima

will94 said:


> The $5 Wrestling party was pretty awesome last night, didn't even see you there Sheik. Getting to chill out with all the guys was pretty cool. I told Gallows since we were on the subject of "$5 Wrestling," that I saw him wrestle in front of 80 people a few years back in DSW haha. The guys were all down to Earth and having fun, and it was a cool way to wind down after the day. Glad I got the chance to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to bug Hero for a pic lol.


no offense but you look an amazing ammount like dwight schrute


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

The Steen one is beyond entertaining. I really Enjoyed it. Have to say my favorites other wise is the Colin Delaney one which is way better than i thought it'd be, Jay Leathal's which for some reason sticks out right now, and my all time favorite one. The Briscoes. This is literally the only podcast I listen to.

Colt needs to get Bryce Remsburg on thurrr.


----------



## smitlick

he might in a few weeks as hes working Chikara July 31

Maybe request for Bryce via Colts email


----------



## LariatSavage

Damn, I need to go listen to this Kevin Steen episode right now!


----------



## SHIRLEY

Steen's heavy breathing lol.

My favourite is probably still Cliff Compton.


----------



## Burkarl

I really hope Colt will get a British Guy on the show, when he goes to England. Darren Burridge hopefully.


----------



## Bubz

The Steen episode was awesome! Would never have guessed he is a Zoo enthusiast lol.


----------



## TelkEvolon

That was a pretty funny one.

"I was so tired I came home and fell into my tent."


----------



## MistaFunktastic

Colt Cabana is hilarious. I love his podcast.


----------



## Cleavage

this weeks podcast with Chris Hero was great and a nice appearance by the punkstar.


----------



## Virgil_85

Anybody else having trouble getting the site to work?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Virgil_85 said:


> Anybody else having trouble getting the site to work?


The tsmradio site? No, I'm not.

Also...HERO AND FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## geraldinhio

I'll listen to it tonight . Havn't missed a podcast yet , i'm hooked .

Steen's one was awesome . His breathing was rather annoying . He sounded like a hoover with a marble stuck in it .


----------



## just1988

I just started listening to them and I'm on my 8th atm, I'm surprised with how good they are. They're a really good way (along with the I want wrestling podcasts) to pass the time/ease boredom. Cabana's doing well promoting his merchandise as well, I've fallen for it and ordered the cartoon poster from his site, Colt deserves my money.


----------



## geraldinhio

Hero's story with Misawa was just too fucking awesome . :lmao


----------



## antoniomare007

:lmao at Misawa shaking Hero's hand anyway


----------



## The CRA1GER

I had a really horrible thought today. If CM Punk stays with the WWE and Colt Cabana returns, would he be forced to stop his podcast?


----------



## Dr S

The CRA1GER said:


> I had a really horrible thought today. If CM Punk stays with the WWE and Colt Cabana returns, would he be forced to stop his podcast?


don't think so, can't see how its diffrent from Ryders show


----------



## just1988

The CRA1GER said:


> I had a really horrible thought today. If CM Punk stays with the WWE and Colt Cabana returns, would he be forced to stop his podcast?


Maybe, also he might not have the time if he's got a full time road schedule but I can't see him going to WWE.


----------



## The CRA1GER

Dr S said:


> don't think so, can't see how its diffrent from Ryders show


That's a good point. Didn't even think of the comparison.


----------



## KingCrash

just1988 said:


> Maybe, also he might not have the time if he's got a full time road schedule but I can't see him going to WWE.


I can because it's not that far-fetched that Punk would want Cabana signed and WWE would do it. How long he'd last and whether or not he'd be successful if they let him are another matter.


----------



## ddog121

i'd think he be able to do the podcast but we would see guys like Yoshi Tatsu and Hornswoggle on instead of guys like Steen and Hero lol


----------



## smitlick

Yoshi Tatsu wouldn't be bad... Hes at least worked elsewhere.


----------



## seancarleton77

Best podcast since The Ricky Gervais podcast.


----------



## Burkarl

ddog121 said:


> i'd think he be able to do the podcast but we would see guys like Yoshi Tatsu and Hornswoggle on instead of guys like Steen and Hero lol


I would actually like to hear Yoshi on the show.


----------



## peachchaos

Man, Colt is such the embodiment of independent wrestling it would be really weird to lose his voice. This show is almost the highlight of my wrestling week, along with ROH newswires, Botchamania, and iwantwrestling.


----------



## LariatSavage

peachchaos said:


> Man, Colt is such the embodiment of independent wrestling it would be really weird to lose his voice. This show is almost the highlight of my wrestling week, along with ROH newswires, Botchamania, and iwantwrestling.


Can't argue with that. I think AOW is the one part of my wrestling week that is perfection no matter how it goes. Colt just has such a great personality, and I'll never tire of wrestling interviews, a perfect combo. I'm down with Colt interviewing the entire WWE locker room though, even if it means we have to hear Hornswoggle's smelly tales.


----------



## antoniomare007

http://twitter.com/ColtCabana/status/93037497117970433



> This Thursday will mark the ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY of The Art of Wrestling. Punk IS NOT the guest, but he did stop by mid conversation...


----------



## will94

The one year anniversary guest is --- WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT! ZACK RYDER!!!


----------



## antoniomare007

Ryder's dad is fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## SHIRLEY

Is it just me or are all of the planets suddenly aligning?


----------



## Cleavage

Ryder's dad is my new hero


----------



## -Extra-

Podcast #53: Beth Phoenix

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2011/07/27/aow-53-beth-phoenix/


----------



## geraldinhio

Listing to Beth's interview now . A really good listen . 

I want Quackenbush soon , he's one of the most intresting wrestlers around .


----------



## TankOfRate

Yessss! I've been waiting for Beth's AOW for months, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## dfasimon

didn't enojoy zack ryder's AOW. You could tell Colt was trying to pull him out and get a little more personal but ryder wouldn't. However i really enjoyed beth phoenix's one. Really entertaining.


----------



## dfasimon

i found a really good article written on colt cabana.


----------



## dfasimon

http://www.chicagoreader.com/gyroba...cm-punk/Content?oid=4326260&showFullText=true


----------



## Virgil_85

dfasimon said:


> didn't enojoy zack ryder's AOW. You could tell Colt was trying to pull him out and get a little more personal but ryder wouldn't. However i really enjoyed beth phoenix's one. Really entertaining.


Yeah, I thought Zack kayfabed the interview. Either that or he's just really arrogant IRL.


----------



## just1988

I really enjoyed the Beth podcast that he did, she seemed really nice. Ryder I thought came off as a bit of a ponce in all honesty but it was one of the more interesting ones I've heard so far.

*Sidenote the postman just delivered my Colt Cabana poster that my brother ordered for me off his site and it's brilliant. It's the one that he always mentions on his podcasts signed by himself and the comic book artist Mike Norton and Colt's even personalized it with a happy birthday greeting at the bottom. Colt seems like a top class guy on his podcasts and now I can say he's excellent with selling this merchandise. It only took around 1 week to arrive (I was away and missed it, so it's taken the Royal Mail this long to re-deliver it) ad the fact he personalized it at no extra charge is cool as f**k.

I'll probably do a youtube video later on where I'll feature it, so look out for that in my sig for anyone who's interested.


----------



## Cactus

How did Zack come of arrogant in his interview? I listened to it and didn't pick up on anything.


----------



## ddog121

Episode 54: JOHNNY SAINT~!!!!


----------



## geraldinhio

Johnny fucking Saint !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Should be a great listen . This is like Christmas for Colt .


----------



## Dr S

The Johnny Saint one was a really intresting listen, one of the best yet


----------



## just00

Colt is so funny. He really makes these podcasts' enjoyable. He is proving he is more than a good wrestler. He is such a multi-talented personality.


----------



## TankOfRate

Johnny Saint? Jesus, Colt's podcast is a fucking credit to modern wrestling.

Can't wait to see who the Smackdown guy he interviewed for next week is. Hoping for Barrett or DBD. Will mark intensely if it's Regal.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Great podcast with Saint one of my favourites!


----------



## Cactus

Never really heard of Saint, but that was a great podcast and he seems like a class guy. I may have to YouTube him later.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Steve Gray was mentioned in the Saint interview. Well worth a watch. Puts everything you've ever seen to shame.


----------



## edge87

It was a really great episode. I how blown away Saint was by Cabana mentioning all these old school British wrestlers that Saint might have worked with, As always, I can't wait to listen to next week's episode.


BTW; I hope next week's guest is another certain British fellow (looks down at sig)


----------



## alex shelley

when i heard this weeks was johnny curtis, i was prepared to be a bit dissapointed, but it turned out to be very entertaining and hopefully give the guy a push in the minds of listeners ahead of his debut.

also, colt mentioned that roh are not offering him a contract. any thoughts, as although a favorite and veteran in the roh lockerroom and a former wwe superstar with a lot of press recently thanks to his mentions on wwe, he hasnt had much to do since the steen/generico feud ended. didnt think he would be so open about that on his podcast so it threw me a bit.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Yea i was surprised when colt said "Even ROH doesn't want to give me a contract". Interesting indeed. But the last two weeks have both been very good. Saint is a smooth talker. Best part was when thy were talking about wages and he told colt to do the math. Awkward chuckle from colt as I don't think he could lol. Johnny Curtis I knew absolutely nothing about and I found him very interesting and a even a little funny. Definitely looking forward to his Smackdown (Zackdown) debut now.


----------



## Aid

These podcasts are amazing. I hope WWE jumps on Colt and signs him again. He is perfect for the Internet Age of Wrestling.


----------



## smitlick

despite the criticisms colt gets hes still a mainstay in roh and they should surely give him a contract.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Up until recently, ROH didn't give anyone but main eventers deals. More recently young talent, with Gabe links, were given restrictive deals.

It now looks like SBG want to contract the entire roster.

When Colt said "ROH won't even give me a contract" he was just being self-deprecating. If there are contracts going and he wants one, he'll get one.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Listening now, for those who haven't checked it out yet, this week is Tracy Smothers.


----------



## SHIRLEY




----------



## ChazThrasher

Is there anywhere i can go back and listen to the old versions of this(like an archive or download)?? I know there are a few on youtube and the likes.


----------



## smitlick

google art of wrestling. Theres an archive in one of the first links.


----------



## -Extra-

These are all the podcasts, I'll mark which I have listened to, and would like a bit help with the rest, which ones are interesting, funny or whatever because I think I've gone through all the people I know in the world of wrestling, and have no idea of the remaining people which are good. So help needed here. Thanks. (even though I'll probably go through all of them but wanted to know what are better to check them first)

AOW 56: Tracy Smothers 
AOW 55: Johnny Curtis








AOW 54: Johnny Saint
AOW 53: Beth Phoenix








AOW 52: Zack Ryder








AOW 51: Chris Hero








AOW 50: Kevin Steen
AOW 49: Jay Lethal








AOW 48: Claudio Castagnoli








AOW 47: Jimmy Korderas








AOW 46: Brian Kendrick








AOW 45: Tyson Dux
AOW 44: Mad Man Pondo
AOW 43: Excalibur
AOW 42: Steve Corino
AOW 41: Willie Mack
AOW 40: The Blue Meanie
AOW 39: Curt Hawkins








AOW 38: Dave Lagana








AOW 37: Luke Gallows








AOW 36: Evan Bourne








AOW 35: Jimmy Rave
AOW 34: Davey Richards








AOW 33: Generation Me








AOW 32: Cassandro
AOW 31: Kizarny
AOW 30: Insane Clown Posse
AOW 29: Iron Sheik








AOW 28: Hurricane Helms LIVE








AOW 27: Sara Del Rey








AOW 26: Mark and Jay Briscoe








AOW 25: Joey Ryan
AOW 24: Zach Gowen








AOW 23: Sonjay Dutt
AOW 22: KC James
AOW 21: Mikey Mondo








AOW 20: Austin Aries
AOW 19: Armando Estrada








AOW 18: Domino








AOW 17: Roderick Strong
AOW 16: Ace Steel








AOW 15: Matt Cross
AOW 14: Jimmy Jacobs
AOW 13: Homicide
AOW 12: X-Pac








AOW 11: Necro Butcher
AOW 10: Samoa Joe








AOW 9: Colin Delaney
AOW 8: Tyler Black








AOW 7: Adam Pearce
AOW 6: Rocky Romero
AOW 5: Christopher Daniels








AOW 4: Bull Pain
AOW 3: Chad Collyer
AOW 2: CM Punk








AOW 1: Shawn Daivar


----------



## SHIRLEY

Cassandro and Saint might be two of the top three best ones, overall, *-Extra-*. Them and Domino IMO (who you've already listened to).

Full archive, for those who need it: http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/.


----------



## Anónimo

Love the podcast and have listened to every episode. The Briscoes are my favourite guests so far, just for the sheer MADNESS of their stories.


----------



## -Extra-

Briscoe Brothers 2000 
The chicken stories were funny as hell. "I love Chicken..." everyone around them dies from laughing


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

-Extra- said:


> These are all the podcasts, I'll mark which I have listened to, and would like a bit help with the rest, which ones are interesting, funny or whatever because I think I've gone through all the people I know in the world of wrestling, and have no idea of the remaining people which are good. So help needed here. Thanks. (even though I'll probably go through all of them but wanted to know what are better to check them first)
> 
> AOW 56: Tracy Smothers
> AOW 55: Johnny Curtis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 54: Johnny Saint
> AOW 53: Beth Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 52: Zack Ryder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 51: Chris Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 50: Kevin Steen
> AOW 49: Jay Lethal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 48: Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 47: Jimmy Korderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 46: Brian Kendrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 45: Tyson Dux
> AOW 44: Mad Man Pondo
> AOW 43: Excalibur
> AOW 42: Steve Corino
> AOW 41: Willie Mack
> AOW 40: The Blue Meanie
> AOW 39: Curt Hawkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 38: Dave Lagana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 37: Luke Gallows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 36: Evan Bourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 35: Jimmy Rave
> AOW 34: Davey Richards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 33: Generation Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 32: Cassandro
> AOW 31: Kizarny
> AOW 30: Insane Clown Posse
> AOW 29: Iron Sheik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 28: Hurricane Helms LIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 27: Sara Del Rey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 26: Mark and Jay Briscoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 25: Joey Ryan
> AOW 24: Zach Gowen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 23: Sonjay Dutt
> AOW 22: KC James
> AOW 21: Mikey Mondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 20: Austin Aries
> AOW 19: Armando Estrada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 18: Domino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 17: Roderick Strong
> AOW 16: Ace Steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 15: Matt Cross
> AOW 14: Jimmy Jacobs
> AOW 13: Homicide
> AOW 12: X-Pac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 11: Necro Butcher
> AOW 10: Samoa Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 9: Colin Delaney
> AOW 8: Tyler Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 7: Adam Pearce
> AOW 6: Rocky Romero
> AOW 5: Christopher Daniels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 4: Bull Pain
> AOW 3: Chad Collyer
> AOW 2: CM Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 1: Shawn Daivar


I've listened to all of them and I have to say you've skipped some of the best ones. The Colin Delaney one was actually my favorite one for a while until the Briscoes. Steen, Saint, and Aries are also top ten and are definately worth a listen. Jimmy Jacobs is also worth a listen if u like him as it talks abit about his drug problems. Steve Corino has been everywhere so his was good and Tyson Dux's one was another i had low expectations for and really enjoyed.


----------



## edge87

-Extra- said:


> These are all the podcasts, I'll mark which I have listened to, and would like a bit help with the rest, which ones are interesting, funny or whatever because I think I've gone through all the people I know in the world of wrestling, and have no idea of the remaining people which are good. So help needed here. Thanks. (even though I'll probably go through all of them but wanted to know what are better to check them first)
> 
> AOW 56: Tracy Smothers
> AOW 54: Johnny Saint
> AOW 50: Kevin Steen
> AOW 45: Tyson Dux
> AOW 44: Mad Man Pondo
> AOW 43: Excalibur
> AOW 42: Steve Corino
> AOW 41: Willie Mack
> AOW 40: The Blue Meanie
> AOW 35: Jimmy Rave
> AOW 32: Cassandro
> AOW 31: Kizarny
> AOW 30: Insane Clown Posse
> AOW 25: Joey Ryan
> AOW 23: Sonjay Dutt
> AOW 22: KC James
> AOW 20: Austin Aries
> AOW 17: Roderick Strong
> AOW 15: Matt Cross
> AOW 14: Jimmy Jacobs
> AOW 13: Homicide
> AOW 11: Necro Butcher
> AOW 9: Colin Delaney
> AOW 7: Adam Pearce
> AOW 6: Rocky Romero
> AOW 4: Bull Pain
> AOW 3: Chad Collyer


*Pearce:* One of my favorites. These two have known each other for years. In the same boat as Steel and Punk. *Delaney: *Colin has got a couple great stories about his brief time in the WWE. If you had never heard how it happened, you might wanna listen. *Excalibur:* If you are a PWG fan he is the main commentator, and it is worth a listen. If you are not a PWG fan then it is skippable.


----------



## RKing85

Over the last couple of weeks I have gone back and listened to most of them (I would say about 80% of them). Most of them were outstanding! Going to be in my weekly podcast listening rotation now.


----------



## -Extra-

I love the random CM Punk cameos. Like when Colt talked how Punk mentioned him on Raw (the infamous worked shoot), and then he went to return the favor and sent a shoutout to Punker, and all of a sudden Punk says "Thank you" or something. That segment had me rolling on floor.


----------



## wrestlingworld

they all seem wasted


----------



## Thumbinthebum

AOW 57 is up, this week it's Sal Rinuaro, you should know him from The Wrestling Road Diaries.


----------



## -Extra-

This podcast with Sal is the funniest shit ever. Of the 60 mins they spend 35 laughing... Sal is amazing, this really makes his character/life story deeper than it was in Wrestling Road Diaries and introduces Sal to wider audiences, because on the Wrestling Road Diaries Colt & Daniel were the main guys, and Sal was in the background... 

So, this makes me hope that Danielson will be a guest soon. That would be amazing.
Waiting for Danielson & Vince and that's it 

Also it's disappointing that Colt mentioned that he isn't signed by the WWE and instead goes to Japan next month.


----------



## ddog121

Sal's podcast is hilarious, one of the best yet. Random cameo by Jimmy Rave as well.


----------



## -Extra-

-Extra- said:


> These are all the podcasts, I'll mark which I have listened to, and would like a bit help with the rest, which ones are interesting, funny or whatever because I think I've gone through all the people I know in the world of wrestling, and have no idea of the remaining people which are good. So help needed here. Thanks. (even though I'll probably go through all of them but wanted to know what are better to check them first)
> 
> AOW 56: Tracy Smothers
> AOW 55: Johnny Curtis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 54: Johnny Saint
> AOW 53: Beth Phoenix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 52: Zack Ryder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 51: Chris Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 50: Kevin Steen
> AOW 49: Jay Lethal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 48: Claudio Castagnoli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 47: Jimmy Korderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 46: Brian Kendrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 45: Tyson Dux
> AOW 44: Mad Man Pondo
> AOW 43: Excalibur
> AOW 42: Steve Corino
> AOW 41: Willie Mack
> AOW 40: The Blue Meanie
> AOW 39: Curt Hawkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 38: Dave Lagana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 37: Luke Gallows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 36: Evan Bourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 35: Jimmy Rave
> AOW 34: Davey Richards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 33: Generation Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 32: Cassandro
> AOW 31: Kizarny
> AOW 30: Insane Clown Posse
> AOW 29: Iron Sheik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 28: Hurricane Helms LIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 27: Sara Del Rey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 26: Mark and Jay Briscoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 25: Joey Ryan
> AOW 24: Zach Gowen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 23: Sonjay Dutt
> AOW 22: KC James
> AOW 21: Mikey Mondo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 20: Austin Aries
> AOW 19: Armando Estrada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 18: Domino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 17: Roderick Strong
> AOW 16: Ace Steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 15: Matt Cross
> AOW 14: Jimmy Jacobs
> AOW 13: Homicide
> AOW 12: X-Pac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 11: Necro Butcher
> AOW 10: Samoa Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 9: Colin Delaney
> AOW 8: Tyler Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 7: Adam Pearce
> AOW 6: Rocky Romero
> AOW 5: Christopher Daniels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 4: Bull Pain
> AOW 3: Chad Collyer
> AOW 2: CM Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AOW 1: Shawn Daivar


Went on a trip and used the travel time to catchup on AoW... 
Only 5 left until 100%
AOW 44: Mad Man Pondo
AOW 43: Excalibur
AOW 41: Willie Mack
AOW 23: Sonjay Dutt
AOW 17: Roderick Strong

:gun:


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Oh shit, just checked the site and it's only Alex Shane, this ought to be good


----------



## sXeCalli

ThumbInTheBum said:


> Oh shit, just checked the site and it's only Alex Shane, this ought to be good


Alex Shane is fucking insane and I can speak from personal experience! Gotta listen to this = D


----------



## just1988

-Extra- said:


> Went on a trip and used the travel time to catchup on AoW...
> Only 5 left until 100%
> AOW 44: Mad Man Pondo
> AOW 43: Excalibur
> AOW 41: Willie Mack
> AOW 23: Sonjay Dutt
> AOW 17: Roderick Strong
> 
> :gun:


I just listened to the Willie Mack one on tuesday and I really enjoyed it. He tells some very funny stories but in a kind of none comedic way.

I got 7 left

AOW 4: Bull Pain 
AOW 6: Rocky Romero
AOW 16: Ace Steel
AOW 22: KC James
AOW 43: Excalibur
AOW 44: Mad Man Pondo
AOW 45: Tyson Dux

Any recommendation of what I should check out next?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

just1988 said:


> I just listened to the Willie Mack one on tuesday and I really enjoyed it. He tells some very funny stories but in a kind of none comedic way.
> 
> I got 7 left
> 
> AOW 4: Bull Pain
> AOW 6: Rocky Romero
> AOW 16: Ace Steel
> AOW 22: KC James
> AOW 43: Excalibur
> AOW 44: Mad Man Pondo
> AOW 45: Tyson Dux
> 
> Any recommendation of what I should check out next?


Pondo, Dux, Excaliber in that order. I still haven't listened to Bull Pain, Rocky Romero and Jamesn so I can't say one way or the other. The Ace Steel one was ok but nothing to write home about.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Romero's a cool guy. KC James is a character too.


----------



## -Extra-

KC James one is gold, I think they have Domino in the background... 
Bull Pain is an interesting guy as well, the old territories stories and the Texas Hangman and stuff.


----------



## RKing85

The Tyson Dux one is one of my personal favs. But that's maybe just cause I have been following his career for a while.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Ive been told to listen for months but only began yesterday, listened to Alex Shane and really enjoyed it. I've now gone back and listening to CM Punk after listening to Davari yesterday.

It's pretty great, I'm ridiculously happy that it's Colt and that it's lasted so long. Well Done, Colt!


----------



## Lord Worm

Colt has a Radio Voice for sure.
I enjoyed the Austin Aries, Davey Richards, Chris Hero and CM Punk ones.


----------



## -Extra-

tbh I listened to Zack Ryder's one 3 times...


----------



## The CRA1GER

Cliff Compton is the guest again this week talking about his recent trip to Nigeria.


----------



## Burkarl

Should be fun to hear about a trip to Nigeria. All i know about that country is from Foleys books, so it should be fun to hear how things are now.


----------



## alex shelley

superb podcast, one of the best if not the best.


----------



## -Extra-

This episode is pure gold. The way he told the story - amazing.


----------



## TankOfRate

Just wondering, does anybody know who's name was bleeped out of Joey Ryan's episode? It's been bothering me for a while.


----------



## RKing85

this past week's episode with Domino was oustanding. I was laughing the whole time! One of the best episodes yet!


----------



## smitlick

Good episode. Was really disappointed at first because of the repeat but it was still good.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Hell yeah, Mike Quackenbush, this is one of the ones I've been waiting for, let's just hope it turns out well.


----------



## SHIRLEY

"Only TNA, to be honest...".

Brilliant.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Had to clean coffee off my laptop screen after he said that.


----------



## -Extra-

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2011/10/05/aow-63-gregory-iron/

Gregory Iron is such a feel good story, a true inspiration. Great episode. 2 prior Greg were so-so, Ricky marvin & Bison Smith, can't really say I ever heard of them so that probably affected my overall experience.


----------



## smitlick

There both NOAH workers.. Marvins was pretty average but Bisons was good.


----------



## -Extra-

_“Hey, hey Mark. IT’S VAN HAMMER. IT’S VAAN HAAAMMERR. Yo, can you get me into WCW?! I wanna fuck your twin brother. I WANNA FUCK YOUR TWIN BROTHER. IT’S VAAAAAN HAMMER. I think your brother’s pretty. I think your twin brother’s pretty. He’s pretty, I wanna fuck his mouth. With my guitar, I WANNA FUCK HIS MOUTH WITH MY GUITAR. IT’S VAAAAAN HAAAMMMERR. Remember when I trained you? Remember when I trained youuuuu?! Now it’s time to repay the favor. Let me fuck your twin brother in the mouth with my guitarrrr. Alright, I’ll send you an email. It’s from Van Hammer at AOL.com. Alright, my Yahoo! Messenger is WCWHammer_Van. Alright, I’ll be looking for an email, or just catch me online anytime. On Facebook! I’m really into Facebook now. Okay, good talk. BYE.”_

This singlehandedly made the purchase of Wrestling Road Diaries a great choice.


----------



## smitlick

Kikutaro is on this week. Also checkout www.coltmerch.com 

Colt has listed a really cool signed Chikara poster and a NOAH program.


----------



## Neutronic

Ebessan speaks english?

News to me


----------



## TelkEvolon

Neutronic said:


> Ebessan speaks english?
> 
> News to me


I remember him speaking broken english in a ROH Videowire.


----------



## FITZ

Neutronic said:


> Ebessan speaks english?
> 
> News to me


You should be ashamed of yourself for never having seen this before. 









And I'm still waiting for Matt Classic to be the guest on the "The Art of Wrestling."


----------



## Neutronic

TaylorFitz said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself for never having seen this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm still waiting for Matt Classic to be the guest on the "The Art of Wrestling."


HOLY SHIT

Thats amazing

I love Ebessan but I cant believe I havent seen that


----------



## Neutronic

Ebessan likes big asses apparently


----------



## -Extra-

Damn another irrelevant guest, hope that next week it will be better.


----------



## smitlick

not irrelevant. Just not someone your interested in. Go and youtube some Kikutaro matches. Hes hilarious.


----------



## -Extra-

well, yeah, I was talking from my standpoint, have no idea who he is, and after Googling him I still have no desire to hear him talk for 45 minutes.


----------



## bressie

-Extra- said:


> well, yeah, I was talking from my standpoint, have no idea who he is, and after Googling him I still have no desire to hear him talk for 45 minutes.


Need a hug?


----------



## Neutronic

-Extra- said:


> well, yeah, I was talking from my standpoint, have no idea who he is, and after Googling him I still have no desire to hear him talk for 45 minutes.


You don't like comedy wrestling?

I feel sorry for you


----------



## -Extra-

bressie said:


> Need a hug?


Do you need one?



Neutronic said:


> You don't like comedy wrestling?
> 
> I feel sorry for you


I like Colt's comedy wrestling fyi.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Then you'll enjoy the match they had together.


----------



## -Extra-

The Masterpiece Chris Masters @ this weeks AoW... great episode...


----------



## FITZ

Masters seemed like a really cool guy. I also like that he was able to admit he was a douche during his first WWE run and takes full responsibility for his first release. I think Cabana was even surprised that he was a good guy.


----------



## -Extra-

LOL @ Rene Dupree comments


----------



## SHIRLEY

Omega bringing the gold.


----------



## -Extra-

quality podcast episode w/ Kenny Omega


----------



## smitlick

Ok best podcast episode from Colt is definitely this weeks with Danielson. Danielson calling himself an enhancement talent was great.


----------



## -Extra-

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2011/11/09/aow-68-daniel-bryan/


----------



## HeliWolf

"I AM A RAPPER!"

Lmao. Great podcast, could really tell that Bryan and Colt are friends (which I knew anyway from Wrestling Road Diaries). Lol'd at Punk being there in the background.


----------



## Virgil_85

Daniel Bryan is on the podcast this week?

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## -Extra-

Daniel Bryan, Bryan Danielson or Lloyd Boner, who knows? :lmao


----------



## RKing85

going to listen to the Bryan Danielson edition tomorrow. Can't wait to listen to it.


----------



## SHIRLEY

http://fightnetwork.com/news/wrestling/colt-cabana-40-minute-interview/


----------



## mgman

Yeah I think that's cool!


----------



## FITZ

Fuck yes that he just announced Luke Gallows and Cliff Compton for the next Wrestling Road Diaries.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Really? That sounds awesome. Can't wait. It'll probably be released a year from now, though.:sad:


----------



## smitlick

awesome


----------



## FITZ

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Really? That sounds awesome. Can't wait. It'll probably be released a year from now, though.:sad:


He said they've been having a tough time setting up all the dates and stuff. On the plus side I think he would be able to get the DVD out faster once he has the footage since he's already done one before.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

TaylorFitz said:


> He said they've been having a tough time setting up all the dates and stuff. On the plus side I think he would be able to get the DVD out faster once he has the footage since he's already done one before.


Okay, cool. Let's hope this gets off the ground.


----------



## Chingo Bling

Cool episode this week and Mr. 1859 lol


----------



## -Extra-

Mr. 1859 trying to hog the spotlight :lmao

Can't wait for Wrestling Road Diaries 2. If the first one was only the 5 min Van Hammer segment it would be worth the money, not to mention other 4+ hours of awesomeness...


----------



## smitlick

the van hammer stuff is the greatest stuff ever.


----------



## -Extra-

Tommy Dreamer 

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2011/11/23/aow-70-tommy-dreamer/


----------



## Virgil_85

Something gives me the impression Punk isn't a big fan of the way WWE use Twitter :lmao.

Mick Foley on this week! And a cameo from Mr. 1859 .


----------



## -Extra-

Great opening by Mr.1959 & Best in the world :lmao


----------



## RKing85

got to go ref a couple high school basketball games right away, but the second I get back home I am going to be listening to the Mick Foley episode!


----------



## FITZ

Really good episode. Both guys are awesome to listen to.


----------



## will94

WAKE UP! TIME TO FUCKIN' DIIIIIIE!!

Compton is awesome.


----------



## -Extra-

"Bridget the Midget" :lmao is this weeks guest.
Colt keeps up the variety after Dreamer and Foley an relatively unknown name. Next week mr. McMahon.


----------



## romfordhoop88

Thanks for bringing this to my attention!


----------



## -Extra-

Dick Hugger Smith aka Harry Bulldog Smith, great episode. Props to Mrs. Colton for the promo skills.


----------



## stalematenate

really need to get caught up on these.


----------



## smitlick

For those on the fence, the DH Smith episode is actually really good.


----------



## Bubz

Listening to the Danielson episode now, Punk in the background is so awesome . Bryan sounds like such a great guy.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy

I had never heard of this podcast until I saw this thread, will have to give it a listen when I get home..


----------



## Tony Tornado

First thing I do on thursdays. I highly recommend episode 59 where Cliff Compton recounts his trip to Nigeria. I can't recall a more entertaining hour for a wrestling fan.


----------



## -Extra-

Grizzly Redwood, this better be good :lmao

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2011/12/21/aow-74-grizzly-redwood/


> The littlest lumberjack


----------



## FITZ

Tony Tornado said:


> First thing I do on thursdays. I highly recommend episode 59 where Cliff Compton recounts his trip to Nigeria. I can't recall a more entertaining hour for a wrestling fan.


That probably was the best episode so far. Even if you aren't an indy fan I think you could still enjoy it because he talks about him and Luke Gallows going on the most absurd wrestling trip that I've ever heard of.


----------



## Neutronic

It's interesting to hear about Grizzly's story about how he almost died when he was born, being able to come back from that and be a wrestler no less is insane


----------



## -Extra-

the asthma talk had me rolling on the floor


----------



## Lane

Listend to Callihans last night. It was great. Him and Colt talk about how guys need to travel more to get out and Sami talks about how he had suicidal thoughts do to the death of his best friend and mom.


----------



## nugoyxi

I would like the Art of Wrestling podcast to have more women wrestlers on it.


----------



## Neutronic

Lane said:


> Listend to Callihans last night. It was great. Him and Colt talk about how guys need to travel more to get out and Sami talks about how he had suicidal thoughts do to the death of his best friend and mom.


Don't mention Callihan or people will write a 2 paragraph post about how much he sucks


----------



## seancarleton77

I disagree. Sami has improved, he not only no longer sucks (he used to though) he's actually really good, one of the best underdog style wrestlers alive.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Sami's podcast was actually super enjoyable and i'm not a huge fan of his work. But like you said the man has vastly improved. Sami/Finlay is a great example. I know Finlay is one of the greatest workers of all time but still, if Sami was half as bad as people on this board make him seem it would've showed. People act like hes Greg Excellent or something.


----------



## -Extra-

such a shame that we dont get Dolph next week...


----------



## Lane

Greg Excellent isnt as bad as people like to say he is honestly.


----------



## Neutronic

I like Greg when he's doing comedy matches


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

I enjoy Greg Excellent actually, man is quite funny. Great worker he is not though.

Different note, when will Chucky T be on this bad boy?


----------



## Lane

Greg is actually pretty damn good for the past two years. His Nov match was pretty damn good. He sold like hell for her.


----------



## -Extra-

Mr.18f'n59 bits at the end make it worth listening through all those plugs and... UP-COM-ING EV-ENTS


----------



## smitlick

Rhino is this weeks guest.


----------



## Virgil_85

Rhino was surprisingly interesting.


----------



## -Extra-

I wonder now that Rhino mentioned The Brooklyn Brawler and his wife several time in the "padcast" what about those stories how Lombardi was openly gay and stuff?


----------



## seancarleton77

I just listened to the Harry Smith episode last night. The Chism stories and Cabana's 65 year old Jewish mother Marcia reading the "We comin' for you" promo were priceless.


----------



## -Extra-

fun time Shelly wooooooooo


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Read that and expected Alex Shelley.


----------



## Amber B

Shelly is so fucking random. :lmao
I love her.


----------



## TankOfRate

Amber B said:


> Shelly is so fucking random. :lmao
> I love her.


The tampon story. :lmao :lmao :lmao I've always wondered how the whole period thing works for lady wrestlers. That must be rough :lmao


----------



## Bubz

Just listened to the Foley episode. Great stuff.


----------



## -Extra-

Hardcore Bob Holly at his finest... Can't believe she even mentioned Batista :lmao
"fun time padcast"


----------



## Neutronic

Vintage Bob Holly


----------



## -Extra-

A great ending to this new padcast w/ Pac


----------



## Flux

The PAC podcast was superb, very entertaining, informative and PAC is generally a really nice guy. The two instantly clicked and you could tell.


----------



## TelkEvolon

Yeah, the PAC one was great, the ending gave it a really nice feel and something real.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Any other good wrestling podcasts besides this one?


----------



## StylinProfilin

Any other good wrestling podcasts besides this one?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Try ROHWorld.com's podcasts, especially the interviews with TJ Perkins and Steve Corino.

Also F4Wonline, of course.


----------



## -Extra-

The Evan Bourne talk was quite well timed.


----------



## -Extra-

Awesome stuff, every week it's better and better. A great Matt Cappotelli life story. (only thing I missed was the explanation how did WWE support him or did they do anything for him after he was diagnosed with brain tumor).

WRESTLING ROAD DIARIES 2 filmed next month. Awesome!
Colt, 18f'n59 and big LG


----------



## Lane

ANOTHER WRESTLING ROAD DIARIES!? Whos in this new one!?


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> ANOTHER WRESTLING ROAD DIARIES!? Whos in this new one!?


Cabana, Compton & Gallows i think


----------



## Virgil_85

-Extra- said:


> The Evan Bourne talk was quite well timed.


I don't think that was a coincidence.


----------



## Neutronic

^ Makes me want a Virgil podcast


----------



## -Extra-

Live AOW


----------



## antoniomare007

Dino MOTHERFUCKING Winwood!!!


----------



## smitlick

Holy Shit Dino was fantastic.


----------



## FITZ

His Liam Neeson impression was the best thing ever. I thought the whole episode was really funny and so different from the awesome interview he did with Pac last week.


----------



## seancarleton77

What a show! I like how the crowd actually appeared intelligent and responded well to the conversations.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Yeah, that live format worked. Cabana should do another on WM weekend.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

Listened to the Matt Cappotelli one. Was a good show, didn't know much about Cappotelli. Overall good show.


----------



## -Extra-

Isn't another live AoW scheduled in few weeks at challengerscomics.com, the best comic shop in Chicago and also the best hangout on the internet?

Also hope Colt managed to get someone to do a padcast at the WWFX show he did with all kind of ex-WWE wrestlers including Jo f'n Mo.


----------



## FITZ

He's doing Pro Wrestling Syndicate next months and looking at the card:



> PWS HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
> "Death Machine" Sami Callihan (c) vs Colt Cabana
> 
> Sid Vicious vs. Matt Hardy
> 
> DREAM FIGHT I
> "American Wolf" Davey Richards vs "The Boricua Beast" Dan Maff
> 
> DREAM FIGHT II
> Necro Butcher vs The Sheik with WWE HOF'er Abdullah The Butcher
> 
> PWS TRI STATE TITLE MATCH
> Anthony Nese (c) vs "Yours Truly" Alex Reynolds
> 
> PWS TAG TEAM TITLE MATCH
> The Powers Of Pain (Warlord/Barbarian) vs The Lone Rangers (c) ((Pat Buck & JohnnY Silver)) with Opie & Anthony radio show star Sam Roberts
> 
> SUICIDAL SIX WAY - #1 CONTNDER TO TRI STATE TITLE
> Amazing Red vs AR Fox vs Devon Moore vs Gran Akuma vs Brian XL vs Shiima Xion
> 
> STRONG STYLE SHOW DOWN
> Eddie Kingston vs Kevin Matthews
> 
> APPEARANCE BY: Former TNA Knock Outs Champion Angelina Love
> 
> MUCH MORE STILL TO BE ANNOUNCED ..... more matches .. more big names ...


I'm expecting a crazy guest.


----------



## Flux

TaylorFitz said:


> Sid Vicious vs. Matt Hardy


:lmao Oh lord! The event would be worth watching just for that, even though Callihan and Colt should be fairly awesome.


----------



## FITZ

Sid/Hardy and Colt/Sami that sold me on going to this show. It's the most absurd looking card that I've seen in a long time. It honestly looks like 10x more fun then the ROH show on March 4th which is why I decided to go to PWS instead of ROH.


----------



## Neutronic

That is the most random convoluted card I've seen in a while.

How the heck is Sid still wrestling?


----------



## FITZ

I'm still not sure if the card will be the worst ever or the best ever. That's what I thought about Hogan/Sting last year and it ended up being the best thing ever so I'm hoping this card will be a lot like that show.


----------



## RKing85

Really excited when I heard on this week's episode that there is going to be a Wrestling Road Diaries 2! Love the choice of his travel mates as well.


----------



## -Extra-

It's MVP time, Montel Vontavious Porter 

edit

I kinda wished they would've dedicated more time to "Holla to the wrestling" than spending majority of time talking about MVP's gangbang days.


----------



## Genking48

Loved it with MVP, it was really interested to hear about his life before wrestling, I for one found it more interesting than his wrestling career.


----------



## Green

MVP is awesome.

And he's a cowboy bebop fan. What a legend.


----------



## FITZ

-Extra- said:


> It's MVP time, Montel Vontavious Porter
> 
> edit
> 
> I kinda wished they would've dedicated more time to "Holla to the wrestling" than spending majority of time talking about MVP's gangbang days.


Some WWE stories would have been nice but his early wrestling career before he got there doesn't seem to be all that interesting. 

But his past was insane. The guy robbed a fucking cruise ship when he was 15 years old and if he hadn't been ratted out he would have got away with it. It was an awesome story and I'm really happy that he's been able to turn his life around. I'm a Criminal Justice major on school and it's just relieving to here that there are actually stories like his.


----------



## -Extra-

Little Petey Pump  on the latest padcast


----------



## Phrederic

Pete Williams seems like a pretty cool dude. I wish he was doing more shit in wrestling. Fuck, I miss the Motor City Machineguns...


----------



## Tony Tornado

I thought this was one of the better recent ones. But maybe that's just because of my love for the Freakzilla. That story about him meeting Petey's wife was hilarious.


----------



## alex shelley

"Gimme the destroyer!"


----------



## Genking48

"I was with TNA when it was still cool" :lmao ha ha omg

Petey is such a good guy


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Dolph Ziggler is on this week, Colt had someone recover the audio. Song of the week was great :balo2


----------



## -Extra-

Dolph seems to be a really great dude...


----------



## Bubz

Yeah Dolph seems awesome, absolutely nothing like his character lol.


----------



## -Extra-

Jimmy Wang Yang is this week. Kinda all over the place with the story, fun listen nonetheless


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Tyson Kidd this week. Pretty good but could've done with a few more Teddy Hart stories.


----------



## -Extra-

Malkamania on this weeks padcast w/Eddie Kingston


----------



## Bubz

Jesus christ lmao.


----------



## Jerichoholic1

I have always liked Colt but never actually listened to the pod until about a month ago! Up to Episode 44 now with Mad Man Pondo but listen to the new episode every week as well. The first episode i listened to was the Dolph Ziggler episode.


----------



## alex shelley

Just a small nugget but I got back from the live recording of AOW in London with Britain's Marty Scurril and comedian Brandon Burns. Some funny stories, won a signed photo of Punk and Cabana from their twenties and some other stuff, and then after met and chatted to Cabana about our favorite podcasts and ROH at the moment. Such an awesome guy, while Scurril and the comedian were good too. When he releases it, it might be a bit different a feel for American listeners, but it was really good, with some British humour and a nice live experience.

PS I'm the one who gets the question right where the answer is Terry Funk


----------



## Lane

An AOW with Party Marty? Cant wait to listen to it. Him and Jon Ryan are my two favorites from wXw


----------



## Skullduggery

I'm listening to Nigel McGuinness right now


----------



## -Extra-

for all the fans of Beyond the Mat here's Roland Alexander on this weeks padcast










this leaves a much greater desire to book (pun intended) this man for a future guest


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Lita is the latest interviewee. I wonder who introduced them? unk2


----------



## Little Mac

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Lita is the latest interviewee. I wonder who introduced them? unk2


Is that Punk in the background who answers "Taken" when Colt asks about the movie with a British actor?


----------



## Tony Tornado

Little Mac said:


> Is that Punk in the background who answers "Taken" when Colt asks about the movie with a British actor?


He's irish but yes, it's probably Punk. Colt has interviewed Punk's girlfriends before.

She seems really cool and down to earth but I can't help but wonder if those rumors about Lita's sexual adventures in Mexico are true.


----------



## just1988

I got a load of respect for Lita after listening to this weeks podcast but at the same time, she reinforced the image everyone has of her, as a bit of a skank with the info about being a stripper.


----------



## Crowking

Tony Tornado said:


> He's irish but yes, it's probably Punk. Colt has interviewed Punk's girlfriends before.
> 
> She seems really cool and down to earth but I can't help but wonder if those rumors about Lita's sexual adventures in Mexico are true.


Honestly, after listening to this interview I think if they *were* true she would admit it. She clearly doesn't care what people think about her or her past. She's talked about stripping, her relationships etc... everything candidly since her first book. She's one of the few women in wrestling (ironically aside from Missy Hyatt) that I don't think gives a damn what people think about her and her habits in the bedroom.

Also, I obviously already have a high opinion of Lita but my respect for her increased even more after listening to this interview. She just doesn't give a shit what people say or think and she does what she wants. I wish I had half the balls she did at 22 to just pick up and go to Europe or Mexico learning judo and going to wrestling rings in a place where you barely know the language. 

I am sure she has lots of other crazy stories from her career. Truly a one of a kind person, not many people would be as foolhardy or dedicated enough to go through the things she did and end up in WWE.


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101

The Lita interview was great.I wish she did these interviews more often.
It was funny and it seemed like Lita had quite an adventure...her life seems so fun.
I wish it was longer though and I was hoping she would take more about her time in the WWE,her face run, heel run and working with Edge;she talked about Mexico and all,but she already mentioned that in her book.

Lita seems like a really cool person.She's funny and has an "I don't give a shit attitude."
Great interview..but I have to say she curses a lot.


----------



## seancarleton77

Nothing wrong with a little cussing.


----------



## -Extra-

Didn't mention the way she paid for all that training pre-WWE :lmao aka sleeping with anyone who helped her out... It was kinda boring as they skipped the whole reason she's even known to the world - her WWE career. I could care less about the 35 minutes of the podcast where she talks about growing up and traveling to Europe and some pseudo rock bands talk.

Regardless - in the background you could hear Punk mention *EL DANDY* - the man who has Bret Harts respect.

unk


----------



## rizzotherat

-Extra- said:


> Didn't mention the way she paid for all that training pre-WWE :lmao aka sleeping with anyone who helped her out...
> 
> Aye as that is vertifably true and all.
> 
> 
> 
> -Extra- said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was kinda boring as they skipped the whole reason she's even known to the world - her WWE career. I could care less about the 35 minutes of the podcast where she talks about growing up and traveling to Europe and some pseudo rock bands talk.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean couldn't care less
Click to expand...


----------



## -Extra-

I believe in the rumor of her being a ring rat down in Mexico or with the OMEGA boys as its well known and not some random bs. Of course she won't talk about it in a lighthearted podcast, that's why the ":lmao" for previous comments here...



rizzotherat said:


> You mean couldn't care less


Actually I meant "I could care less", as that's what people talk around here, unlike apparently the phrase that is used outside of the US or whatever.


----------



## rizzotherat

-Extra- said:


> I believe in the rumor of her being a ring rat down in Mexico or with the OMEGA boys as its well known and not some random bs. Of course she won't talk about it in a lighthearted podcast, that's why the ":lmao" for previous comments here...


You can believe all you what but you are acting like it is true.




-Extra- said:


> Actually I meant "I could care less", as that's what people talk around here, unlike apparently the phrase that is used outside of the US or whatever.


Nope couldn't care less is the correct way to say it in the US too.


----------



## Virgil_85

-Extra- said:


> I believe in the rumor because its well known


:lmao



-Extra- said:


> Actually I meant "I could care less", as that's what people talk around here, unlike apparently the phrase that is used outside of the US or whatever.


Where you're from it's common to say "I could care less", but what you actually mean is "I couldn't care less".


----------



## Bubz

Lol @ the Couldn't/Could care less argument appearing in the Other Wrestling section. Awesome.


----------



## Crowking

-Extra- said:


> Didn't mention the way she paid for all that training pre-WWE :lmao aka sleeping with anyone who helped her out... It was kinda boring as they skipped the whole reason she's even known to the world - her WWE career. I could care less about the 35 minutes of the podcast where she talks about growing up and traveling to Europe and some pseudo rock bands talk.
> 
> Regardless - in the background you could hear Punk mention *EL DANDY* - the man who has Bret Harts respect.
> 
> unk


It wasn't skipped. She talked about her job stripping for quite a bit of time there, and mentioned how she stripped every time she needed money and went between doing that and working at animal shelters...


----------



## Heel

New paaaadcast is with ODB. Really good listen as always, she seems like a great person. Really chill.


----------



## -Extra-

I wonder if Stone Co...ODB is also one of Punks old girlfriends...

unk2


----------



## Flux

I think I may love ODB. Could listen to her all day :lmao


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

Hopefully ODB means one step closer to getting EY on there.


----------



## RKing85

Can anyone help me out?

What episode was it where before the main guest came on, Colt had about a 10 minute segment with someone else who he just did a tour of Mexico with and they talked about their time in Mexico. Anyone? Thanks.


----------



## Tony Tornado

RKing85 said:


> Can anyone help me out?
> 
> What episode was it where before the main guest came on, Colt had about a 10 minute segment with someone else who he just did a tour of Mexico with and they talked about their time in Mexico. Anyone? Thanks.


I'm not sure but I think you're referring to episode 64, the one with Kikutaro.


----------



## RKing85

Ah, found it.

Episode 32 (cassandro). Him and Adam Pearce talk about Mexico. Good stuff there!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Colt Cabana actually is talking to a woman in person? This is amazing.


----------



## peep4life

Looking forward to listening to this one. ODB was really cool when i met her last year and I'm sure the podcast is great as well


----------



## -Extra-

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Colt Cabana actually is talking to a woman in person? This is amazing.


Hardly qualifies as a woman anyways :lmao

Then again he already had Shelly Martinez on...

unk


----------



## Zatiel

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Colt Cabana actually is talking to a woman in person? This is amazing.


...I don't get it. What am I missing here? Are we pretending Cabana is a virgin?


----------



## -Extra-

Zatiel said:


> ...I don't get it. What am I missing here? Are we pretending Cabana is a virgin?


Apparently. Also Zack Ryder is a geek and Daniel Bryan is a nerd. Undertaker is not human and Scott Steiner is a genetic freak. John Cena can't wrestle and ADR is rich.


----------



## -Extra-

It's Vanilla Midget padcast edition this week, Eddie Edwards is on. TBH not a fan of the latest episode, other than the intriguing Coke Zero talk and the effect it may or may not have on Colt...


----------



## Crowking

-Extra- said:


> I wonder if Stone Co...ODB is also one of Punks old girlfriends...
> 
> unk2


rofl...

that would really extend the list with that reveal but I dunno if that would give me mor erespect for Punk or terrify me.


----------



## -Extra-

Screw Johnny Ace for ignoring Colts e-mails. 

btw. this weeks guest is Rockin' Robin :cool2


----------



## smitlick

I think you mean Rockin' Randy


----------



## MasterChan

I'm not so into indy-wrestling, but damn' i really love Colt Cabana's Podcast. I always listen to it when i'm on a longer car trip. These are really great interviews, with many wild'n funny stories, funny moments, heartfelt moments, everyday moments about the life of a wrestler.

I still wonder if we ever will see Colt Cabana in WWE (Colt Cabana, not Scotty Goldman), i'd wish it for him.

Big Applause to the Art of Wrestling-Podcast and Colt Cabana! And also a big applause to Super Domino & Power Uti!


----------



## rees22

Love Cabana's podcast. No love on here though for the Extreme Odd Couple (XOC) podcast with Corino and Dimension??


----------



## smitlick

rees22 said:


> Love Cabana's podcast. No love on here though for the Extreme Odd Couple (XOC) podcast with Corino and Dimension??


I love the XOC podcast. Really good stuff.


----------



## TelkEvolon

-Extra- said:


> It's Vanilla Midget padcast edition this week, Eddie Edwards is on.


Isn't Edwards like 6ft?


----------



## Virgil_85

TelkEvolon said:


> Isn't Edwards like 6ft?


He certainly doesn't look it.


----------



## -Extra-

Fun talk with Mr. JL


----------



## Thumbinthebum

-Extra- said:


> Fun talk with Mr. JL


I don't use social networking so I'm unable to get it going myself but we need a campaign to get Mr JL to be part of King of Trios 2012.


----------



## Flux

I love Jerry Lynn, great podcast this week!


----------



## MasterChan

Yeah, with Jerry Lynn, was a good one.

Just heard the one with the Iron Sheik... damn' so crazy n' hilarious! "Koko the Bear".. haha! Great stuff. Cabana - the Letterman of Sports Entertainment.


----------



## Tony Tornado

MasterChan said:


> Yeah, with Jerry Lynn, was a good one.
> 
> Just heard the one with the Iron Sheik... damn' so crazy n' hilarious! "Koko the Bear".. haha! Great stuff. Cabana - the Letterman of Sports Entertainment.


Isn't Letterman the least funny of the late night hosts?


----------



## seancarleton77

Tony Tornado said:


> Isn't Letterman the least funny of the late night hosts?


Not while Leno & Carson Daly still have jobs.


----------



## just1988

Jerry Lynn was just on the PW Torch a few weeks ago and his interview was quite boring and only a few days later, I can't remember anything that he said. I'll give this episode a listen to in a few days when the next one comes out to listen in a double-header.


----------



## MasterChan

Tony Tornado said:


> Isn't Letterman the least funny of the late night hosts?


Yeah, true, but he's arguably the most famous, or not (i'm not american )? 

My favourite would be Conan O'Brien anyway.


----------



## -Extra-

So the movement to dress like bums so real bums could feel like regular people has officially started with latest padcast. :lmao


----------



## -Extra-

It's JoMo time!


----------



## TelkEvolon

Man, Whitmer seems like a cool guy.


----------



## FITZ

Really liked the Morrison interview. Morrison seems like a pretty cool surfer/skateboarding/stunt fighter/break dancer/film editor/Division 1 Wrestler/Professional Wrestler/fitness instructor to me.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

I cant put my finger on why, but I just dislike Morrison.

To me, he sounds a little up his own backside when i hear him in interviews.


----------



## seancarleton77

Nice interview with Morrison, seemed like an organic interview, but also a very cool interview.


----------



## Zatiel

The Morrison one was the best in a while. Lots of funny moments, lots of earnest interest. Reminded me of the Ziggler and Dreamer chats.

Sure hope he doesn't go the full DDP.


----------



## kingfunkel

Another good podcast. Is it just me who finds JOMO slightly boring?

Also has everyone checked out "Creatives got nothing for you"'s co-star and writer, Marty Derosa's podcast? Wrestling with depression ?


----------



## wee bru

Colt should have asked JOMO if the rumours are true about him watching Batista fuck Melina. That would have livened things up a bit.


----------



## Virgil_85

kingfunkel said:


> Another good podcast. Is it just me who finds JOMO slightly boring?


Yeah, I thought he was pretty boring for most of it. First podcast in a while I've found myself skipping segments in.


----------



## -Extra-

JoMo podacst is one of the top 10 overall. Definitely, one of the best.

Wondering whether Colt will chat back with Punk in #100 episode... Punk would be Mr. 2-100


----------



## -Extra-

Oh man those Linda McMahon e-mails are awesome, esp. the Colt's reaction afterwards. 

(probably the first time I heard him in a bitter way regarding his WWE tenure, usually he's either joking about it or being positive about his future endeavors)


----------



## smitlick

-Extra- said:


> Oh man those Linda McMahon e-mails are awesome, esp. the Colt's reaction afterwards.
> 
> (probably the first time I heard him in a bitter way regarding his WWE tenure, usually he's either joking about it or being positive about his future endeavors)


You should pick up his AIW Shoot then


----------



## Lazyking

The Sami calihan podcast was the best one. Great stuff by Colt.


----------



## -Extra-

We are hours away from episode *100*. :mark:

My wishlist: Punk or 1859-*100* or John Cena 

unk2


----------



## Lazyking

John Cena is my dream guest just cause he's the face of the business now. Also, everytime I listen to him in interviews, he comes off really cool.


----------



## seancarleton77

I would love for Colt to get a sit down with Cena, that would make for a great interview, hopefully they'd get well over an hour with Cena.


----------



## FITZ

Matt Classic should be the guest for the podcast.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

Should get Aries back on, been ages since he was last on.


----------



## Ali Dia

I guess it's going to be more a case of where he was this week. That or he has the 100th planned out for a while


----------



## Lazyking

http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/2012/06/20/aow-100-colt-cabana-hosted-by-cm-punk/

^Boom!

Colt Cabana hosted by CM Punk!


----------



## Ali Dia

Awesome


----------



## Tony Tornado

The 100th episode was freaking amazing. Maybe the best one yet and definitely the best one other than the Super Domino in Nigeria episode, at least in my opinion.

Sometimes I hate wrestling so much that I wonder why the hell do I waste my time watching that crap so I'm glad there's stuff like this to justify my interest. As far as I'm concerned this is the best wrestling-related product there is today so hopefully one day Colt gets what he deserves and becomes at least semi-rich and famous.


----------



## FITZ

With his podcast and $5 Wrestling Colt really delivers a lot of entertaining stuff. I love his comedy matches as well.

Freight Train singing was a great way to start the show.


----------



## Flux

GOAT podcast this week, IMO. One of the best things going on in professional wrestling in general, I'm glad it's made it to 100 and is still going.


----------



## Manu_Styles

This weeks podcast was the best choice for the 100th show, awesome!


----------



## X-Train

Cant wait to listen to this one


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

LOL at Cena staring holes through Cabana.


----------



## wee bru

It was a strange podcast. I felt they never really talked about anything, but at the same time it was cool to just here them chatting, once Punk had relaxed a bit. I'm delighted it has gone this long, i only found out about it a few months ago and powered through all the episodes, now have watched all the $5 wrestlings and have the Road Diaries ordered.


----------



## Dinky420

_'Hey, don't take any offense but you wrestlers are getting smaller and smaller every year.' 
'Don't worry about it man, you guys that mic me for the show are getting uglier and stupider every time.'
'Oh sorry, I didn't mean anything by it.'
'Well neither did I, you guys are getting uglier and stupider._

Fucking awesome!!


----------



## -Extra-

No wonder Punk was more nervous for this podcast than for WM, as this was way better than this years wrestlemania. Fucking amazing. Punk doing the whole intro and plugs and upcoming events was great.

Mr. 2-100 
unk


----------



## TankOfRate

Tony Tornado said:


> The 100th episode was freaking amazing. Maybe the best one yet and definitely the best one other than the Super Domino in Nigeria episode, at least in my opinion.
> 
> Sometimes I hate wrestling so much that I wonder why the hell do I waste my time watching that crap so I'm glad there's stuff like this to justify my interest. As far as I'm concerned this is the best wrestling-related product there is today so hopefully one day Colt gets what he deserves and becomes at least semi-rich and famous.


This is exactly what I was thinking throughout. I'm at a point right now where I'm like "fuck off wrestling, I can't be bothered to put up with your fuckery right now", but things like Colt's podcast just keep drawing me back in. I think I love the world of wrestling more than I do _actual_ wrestling right now, haha. 100 episodes, amazing. Colt & Punk are amazing together, AOW is amazing, this episode is amazing... I'm so happy that it's been such a success and that those two have been such a success. Second City Saints fo' lyf.


----------



## SHIRLEY

This and MLW Radio (mlw.com) are saving wrestling. The only things that are even close to being socially relevant. Well, apart from the female indy revolution, I guess.


----------



## -Extra-

AOW Production Sheet


----------



## RKing85

great podcast with Punk and Colt. Listened to it today at work.


----------



## alex shelley

Echo what someone said above. I find now that while there is still a lot on TV that I enjoy, like Impact and some stuff WWE do, it's quite often the stuff outside, like the extra things that really interest me, like the MLW, Aftermath, Review a Wai and AOW podcasts, Botchamania, wrestling with text etc.


----------



## Amber B

Cabana is just a charming motherfucker. I don't know if he's being legit about it but his naivety or almost innocence to the fuckery of the wrestling business and the past lives of wrestlers is one of the reasons why his show works so well, at least for me.


----------



## will94




----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Adam Cole was on this week. Good interview. My favorite part was them discussing border security, and Cole saying he ignored a girl that wanted to makeout with him so he could watch a Orton v Mysterio match.


----------



## alex shelley

'Look! You're going to have to wait until this match is over!'

The customs story was great too.

Had me in stitches on the bus listening to this. Wasn't even that great a match, Orton/Rey. It annoyed me a bit that they got the year wrong but that's just my nit-picky side coming out.


----------



## MDizzle

Really enjoyed this one. Always saw Adam Cole as kind of a boring schmuck but this was a good listen. Enjoyed it from the very beginning.


----------



## Lazyking

Love the Cole podcast.

He should get AJ next.


----------



## seancarleton77

Lazyking said:


> Love the Cole podcast.
> 
> He should get AJ next.



YES! I agree one hundred percent. Forget Sid, it is AJ who rules the wrestling world right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

He NEEDS to get Freight Train from $5 Wrestling on there. I would pay to hear that.


----------



## Lane

I seriously want Freight Train and Dick Dudley on there. Wouldnt mind Mart co hosting it either if they do it.


----------



## YimYac

Anyone else love Cole's story about getting cockblocked by Orton and Mysterio?


----------



## Lane

He actually cockblocked himself on that one. The chick was wantin it but hes le "No, Rey vs Orton is on. You have to wait"


----------



## FITZ

The chick actually got cock-blocked by Orton and Rey


----------



## Lane

True. COCKBLOCKS GALORE. Cole did cockblock Tyler.


----------



## smitlick

This weeks episode is fantastic. Truth and Colt are great.


----------



## Flux

Truth is a cool cat. Real funny dude (Y)


----------



## alex shelley

Anyone having problems getting this from Itunes?


----------



## geraldinhio

I've a lot of AOW to catch up on and can't wait to listen. I've the 100th episode and Cole's and Truth's and all sound fucking great.


----------



## seancarleton77

The Truth Martini episode is my personal favourite. The crazy shit we get into.


----------



## SHIRLEY

See my sig.


----------



## YimYac

Was just going to link that


----------



## musdy

That myspace story was pretty funny.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

As a Puerto Rican that has visited the island many a summers, I can sympathize with Cabana when it comes to those motherfucking ants.


----------



## YimYac

25 minutes in

This Truth Martini podcast is fucking awesome. His sexual stories are gold


----------



## FunkyMonkeyAS73

Discovered this thanks to this thread, pretty good stuff.


----------



## septurum

I am starting from the beginning and am on episode 10. I like it so far...could do with less shameless plugging but I get why he does it. Gotta pay the bills. Anyway, no other complaints and I can't wait to hear the shows with some of my all time favorites like Kingston, Foley, Quack and Corino.


----------



## -Extra-

nice episode with Natalya


----------



## Lazyking

septurum said:


> I am starting from the beginning and am on episode 10. I like it so far...could do with less shameless plugging but I get why he does it. Gotta pay the bills. Anyway, no other complaints and I can't wait to hear the shows with some of my all time favorites like Kingston, Foley, Quack and Corino.



The shameless plugging can be annoying but its only a few minutes and I just fast foward to the guest part lol.

Listening to the Natalya one now..


----------



## -Extra-

Lazyking said:


> The shameless plugging can be annoying but its only a few minutes and I just fast foward to the guest part lol.
> 
> Listening to the Natalya one now..


Would you rather pay a subscription to listen the podcast or sit through (fast forward for the "deperate") 2-3 mins of plugs?

#LifeDecisions


----------



## Lazyking

I listen to Colt's show every week. The plugs really don't bother me but honestly, the guest is the meat of the podcast and since you're allowed to download the show, you're also allowed to go to parts you like...


----------



## Coolquip

Top Ten Favorite AOWs

Here's my top ten what's yours?

1. Briscoe Brothers (Google: Rooster)
2. Colt Cabana w/ CM Punk (I was so light, brother!)
3. Petey Williams (Only thing that gets shot up here is when I shoot a load up your ass!)
4. Sal Rinauro (There's a nut fondle in that match!)
5. Steve Corino (You just made me wanna quit wrestling!)
6. Chris Hero (Heh! You gonna suck my dick or what?!)
7. Austin Aries (Austin Aries likes the kids, the Mr. T way not the Chris Hansen way.)
8. Tyson Kidd (We took your superplex to the next level!).
9. .Kevin Steen (I was taught English by Jim Ross.)
10. Luke Gallows (Hey man you wanna try a Stunner?)


----------



## Roncaglione

Really enjoyed the Nattie show. The Teddy Hart story is crazy.


----------



## musdy

In no particular order:

ODB
Eddie Kingston
Nigel McGuinness
Sami Callihan
Carlito
Chris Masters
Chris Hero
Kevin Steen ("Why do talk like retards?)
Samoa Joe ("Kill that little China men!!")
Sara Del Rey


----------



## e1867247

ODB
Eddie Kingston
Nigel McGuinness
Sami Callihan


----------



## -Extra-

In no particular order (after #1)
1) Domino in Nigeria
- CM Punk
- Colt Cabana
- Pac
- Briscoe Brothers
- John Morrison
- Claudio Castagnoli
- Jay Lethal
- Petey Williams
- Shelly Martinez
Honorable Mention first one with Mr. 1859

btw.


----------



## X-Train

Top 5:

Cliff Compton No. 59 - The Nigeria story never gets boring
Nigel McGuiness - British legend, shame he had to retire
Claudio Castagnoli - Driving to germany for a show on xmas eve
CM Punk - Stop him in the airport, especially if hes got headphones on 
Hawkins/Ryder - Tied because of 1 story, Ryder ringing his dad to get the action figures


----------



## -Extra-

Daiwari to celebrate the 2 years of padcast (even though the 2yrs anniversary would be next week -> 52w + 52w = 2 yr and the next week is the 2yr anniversary of episode #1, same happened with Z!TLIS but Ryder fixed that and made the #53 the 1 year anniversary). One of the worst episodes, totally random and boring.


----------



## musdy

LOL Daivari. A must miss episode for sure.


----------



## alex shelley

quick question, which is the episode with colt talking about ryder buying loads of figures and merch from ebay while in developmental, while everyone else is struggling to eat?


----------



## Heel

New episode is with Kofi Kingston. Great listen and he seems a really chill guy.


----------



## alex shelley

I have never liked Kofi, just never did anything for me but this was a nice listen, he seems really cool.


----------



## -Extra-

alex shelley said:


> quick question, which is the episode with colt talking about ryder buying loads of figures and merch from ebay while in developmental, while everyone else is struggling to eat?


#39 with Hawkins and then then #52 with Ryder


----------



## -Extra-

Nice episode with Daffney (for some reason I thought she was already a guest before and was pleasantly surprised once the talk started and they went on to talk about her youth, WCW and so on).


----------



## alex shelley

Cheers Extra for answering my question above.

Thought the Daffney ep was great. I always liked her in WCW and TNA. Thought the end of the interview got a little sad when she had said how she had been told that wrestling wasn't for her several times now, the stuff about her health problems and having to find something new to do (a "real" job).


----------



## -Extra-

Nice live episode, the band, El Generico and CHNFY had me rolling... :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Why the fuck would someone bring their baby? Jesus.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

-Extra- said:


> Nice live episode, the band, El Generico and CHNFY had me rolling... :lmao


Generico was beyond awesome.


----------



## smitlick

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why the fuck would someone bring their baby? Jesus.


Because you can't exactly leave a Baby at home by itself one would assume.


----------



## Lane

^ They gotta learn young


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Overall now, I have probably listened to half of them and they're all interesting. I got into them last so I have listened to probably 15 of the last 20, and the first 20, but sporadically listened in between.

I'm just halfway through listening to Pac's now... I'm not sure if I can get passed thinking I'm listening to Ross Noble though haha.


----------



## smitlick

107 was my favourite so far. Generico was amazing.


----------



## RyanDP

The Truth Martini one is my favourite, I could not believe the stuff they talked about.


----------



## Swark

smitlick said:


> Because you can't exactly leave a Baby at home by itself one would assume.


If you can't find someone to look after the baby don't go.


----------



## -Extra-

Good episode with EugenƎ.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I liked Euguene,mdifferent from the usual guests.

It's bank holiday over here, and I've had a LOT of DIY to do, catching up on the old podcasts. So far today I've listened to Eugene, Jimmy Yang and half way through Rhynos. Gonna hopefully get a lot of work done tomorrow and will probably listen to about 5 of them. Thinking of starting fro. The beginning t make sure I've listened to them all because can I shit remember the first 50 or so.


----------



## Coolquip

William Regal's is gonna be on AOW! Move over Briscoes and Domino, I might have a new favorite!


----------



## smitlick

Rick Noon is this weeks guest


----------



## Flux

Ricky is one cool guy, good show!


----------



## Virgil_85

William Regal this week.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The CRA1GER

Virgil_85 said:


> William Regal this week.
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


Part 1 also.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Reagal calls Hero CH, possibly the best part lol. Idk why.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I am about 10 minutes into Regal and finding it massively entertaining. I just love the way he speaks, and the things he speaks about. Being English, I can't wait to hear about the proper British wrestling away from Daddy/Haystacks.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I loved this weeks podcast.

To reiterate what I said above, I genuinely love William Regal's outlook and the way he speaks about stuff and what he actually speaks about. I could have even listen to 2 more hours. Brilliant.


----------



## Zatiel

The CRA1GER said:


> Part 1 also.


Part 2 is up! Psyched for this, had missed the previous week so I get both episodes in one sitting. Very excited to hear Regal; he's always got such a great perspective.


----------



## Ignoramus

William Regal is all fucking history and prestige. I love listening to him.


----------



## Heel

Absolutely brilliant, Regal is quite simply THE MAN. Probably my two favourite AoW episodes which is saying something since it's nearly always great. I could listen to Regal talk all day.


----------



## SpicolliDriver

Just learned of this podcast and it sounds awesome.

Can anybody recommend me some of the best episodes??? Getting ready to go on a road trip and these would be perfect for the long drives. Thanks.


----------



## smitlick

The following are good

107 (Chicago)
102 (Truth Martini)
100 (Cabana & Punk)
78 (PAC)

Theres others as well


----------



## Nightingale

William Regal takes the cake for my favorite. Being English, I love hearing about his experiences in English wrestling, the man is just a serious pro. 

For the giggles, Domino and CM punk episodes were just awesome.


----------



## Heel

SpicolliDriver said:


> Just learned of this podcast and it sounds awesome.
> 
> Can anybody recommend me some of the best episodes??? Getting ready to go on a road trip and these would be perfect for the long drives. Thanks.


Listen to episodes 18 and 59 with 'Mr 18 fucking 59' Cliff Compton. 59 in particular is hilarious and is about his awful trip to wrestle in Nigeria. I lost count how many times I was in tears laughing during the episode.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

SpicolliDriver said:


> Just learned of this podcast and it sounds awesome.
> 
> Can anybody recommend me some of the best episodes??? Getting ready to go on a road trip and these would be perfect for the long drives. Thanks.


Well, I would honestly recommend all 112 of them overall, but obviously if you just want to wet your feet I would suggest the Punk ones, and any with current WWE superstars as they are probably the most aproachable in terms of listening.

However, the best ones are the ones where Colt is almost interviewing himself as well as a guest and they recount stories. I've actually heard people complaining about Cabana talking too much and not letting the guests speak, does anybody hear think this? I think people read into it too much, it isn't a talk show and at the end of the day, it's just two wrestlers kicking back and talking about wrestling. Colt has as much to say as his guest.

I've still not completely caught up, but at the stage where I'm looking forward to the new ones each week. Hopefully, and there is no sign of this happening, Colt doesn't run out of new guests each week. I would love to hear more from some but heard a decent amount from others.

Be great if it manages to get to 200 episodes.


----------



## FunakLee

My favorite thing I learned on there is that Zema Ions mom was a mail order bride.


----------



## FITZ

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Well, I would honestly recommend all 112 of them overall, but obviously if you just want to wet your feet I would suggest the Punk ones, and any with current WWE superstars as they are probably the most aproachable in terms of listening.
> 
> However, the best ones are the ones where Colt is almost interviewing himself as well as a guest and they recount stories. I've actually heard people complaining about Cabana talking too much and not letting the guests speak, does anybody hear think this? I think people read into it too much, it isn't a talk show and at the end of the day, it's just two wrestlers kicking back and talking about wrestling. Colt has as much to say as his guest.
> 
> I've still not completely caught up, but at the stage where I'm looking forward to the new ones each week. Hopefully, and there is no sign of this happening, Colt doesn't run out of new guests each week. I would love to hear more from some but heard a decent amount from others.
> 
> Be great if it manages to get to 200 episodes.


I don't think that's the case. With most of the guests the stories they tell are ones that Cabana was around for so it only makes sense for him to comment on them. Like Rickey Reyes talked about Rick Noons and Cabana obviously had taken part in some of that. It would have been weird if he just let Reyes go on and not add in his own pieces of the story.

Also Cabana is always entertaining and he makes hour long interviews with anyone entertaining.


----------



## kingfunkel

Anything with Cliff Compton, CM Punk and Luke Gallows are always hilarious. Favourite would have to be the nightmare in Nigeria though (59) but Gallow's story of how he got caught off his football coach wrestling a super market royal rumble is as funny as it gets. I'm torn


----------



## FITZ

Nigeria is legit one of of the funniest wrestling stories I've ever heard. Ridiculous on so many levels.


----------



## Jendo

Truth Martini ep was amazing! And it introduced me to the Yes song, hehe. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## RKing85

I didn't enjoy the William Regal ones as much as most people seemed to, but I was a big fan of last week's with Dutch Mantell.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah the Regal one wasn't a good as I hoped it would be. Only listened to like half of it though and still need to listen to part 2. I'm really behind on keeping up with his podcast.


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

Chris Sabin is this weeks guest. Just giving a listen now.


----------



## King_Of_This_World

Just me who think the podcasts have run their course?

Dont get the urge to listen to all the new ones anymore like I used to.


----------



## RatedR10

Heel said:


> Listen to episodes 18 and 59 with 'Mr 18 fucking 59' Cliff Compton. 59 in particular is hilarious and is about his awful trip to wrestle in Nigeria. I lost count how many times I was in tears laughing during the episode.


I remember listening to 18 while I was in class and everyone was quietly reading. All eyes were on my while I was hysterically laughing at his stories. Domino's been my favorite to listen to on the show. I'm gonna try to listen to 59 about Nigeria tonight.


----------



## kingfunkel

King_Of_This_World said:


> Just me who think the podcasts have run their course?


I don't think it has, just some of the guest have been dull and telling a story. There's a few I haven't listened to recently. Got 20mins into Regal's first one and turned it off, it wasn't captivating enough.

Whilst Gallows, Super Domino, punk, Martini the podcast just couldn't last long enough. They can tell a story, I'm missing a few off the small list who were good but they come first to mind. A podcast is only as good as the guest. If they tell a story with excitement, it just makes you want to listen. Instead of just telling it, you have to sell it? .....make sense?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

For me, it shows how good it can be because I genuinely loved the Regal ones more than many of the others.


----------



## GameofRings

Wow, I thought I was an idiot for not enjoying the Regal episodes, but I'm apparently not alone! I was going to tweet that I was enjoying Sabin more, and it's probably because he's a gamer who grew up in my generation. Oregon Trail and Mike Tyson's Punch-out references put you over with me, I guess. 

I don't think the show has run its course, and quality is 100% contingent on the guest.

This week's song of the week, "Pedro Morales", is amazing. I usually skip the songs, but I'm glad I didn't this time.


----------



## Virgil_85

King_Of_This_World said:


> Just me who think the podcasts have run their course?
> 
> Dont get the urge to listen to all the new ones anymore like I used to.


The quality of the podcast is definitely directly related to how well Colt knows the guest. His conversations with Punk, Domino, Gallows, etc were all awesome, 'cause you can tell those guys are great friends. Some of the other conversations he's had with people sound more like hour-long interviews, which don't come across as well.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

See now the Sabin one was good, but nothing like I hadn't heard before with other people.

I think I enjoyed the Regal ones so much because it was a bit different.


----------



## RKing85

I really enjoyed the Chris Sabin episode.

As someone mentioned, depending how well Colt knows the guest really affects the level of the podcast. You can tell who he is really friends with and who he is just acquaintances with.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Cabana: It involves the strippers having sex with the donkeys.
Generico: Es no real.

Yea go buy the premium stuff. Worth it just for the Generico Interview.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I really liked the Justin Roberts one. He seems a cool guy and it's an interesting perspective of wrestling. Worth a listen.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I had no idea that Justin Roberts was such a big fan of the WWE. Talk about living the dream.


----------



## -Extra-

Great episode with Brawler.


----------



## Bestia 666

RKing85 said:


> As someone mentioned, depending how well Colt knows the guest really affects the level of the podcast. You can tell who he is really friends with and who he is just acquaintances with.


See, Ricky Marvin episode.



Jendo said:


> Truth Martini ep was amazing!


"When all else fails, just whip it out."

Sounds advice.


----------



## -Extra-

Next step, THQ to produce AoW '13 for GameCube. unk


----------



## RKing85

been on the fence about wether or not to get the premium audio.

Sounds like I might have to get it.


----------



## -Extra-

"K.Tee Lee" was a fun episode


----------



## -Extra-

Colt on the WTF pod
http://www.wtfpod.com/podcast/episodes/episode_334_-_colt_cabana


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Gonna check out the first EP with Punk and the Tyler Black one on my 3 hour drive home tonight.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Honestly idk y but damn that Super Porky story Pearce told last week might be the funniest story in AOW history. Funnier then all of the Nigeria story. To quote Peter Griffin.

Laughed so hard, pooped in pants. Off to find all hours pants store.


----------



## -Extra-

IMO 18 fn *59* is better than the debut of NWO on Nitro.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Yea I just don't find Compton funny. Anything aside from the Nigeria story to me always comes off as very unfunny.


----------



## -Extra-

solid ep. w Pat Buck


----------



## -Extra-

One of the best ep's ever. Jake the Snake is the man.
Here's the video...


----------



## RoosterSmith

-Extra- said:


> Next step, THQ to produce AoW '13 for GameCube. unk


Is this a referance to the GameCube/N64 wrestling games?

I liked those better. 

Not a big podcast guy but did they talk about why they left the NWA? I'm hoping cabana gets a wwe or ROH run soon.


----------



## -Extra-

RoosterSmith said:


> Is this a referance to the GameCube/N64 wrestling games?
> 
> I liked those better.
> 
> Not a big podcast guy but did they talk about why they left the NWA? I'm hoping cabana gets a wwe or ROH run soon.


THQ sponsored some kind of WWE 13 giveaway on Colts padcast and he read the game description and mentioned the game comes out on XBox 360, PS3 and *GameCube* :banned: GC has been discounted for like 6 years. 
The Australian podcast few weeks ago touched on the NWA situation, Pearce was on.


----------



## kingfunkel

Didn't get round to this weeks podcast, not sure when I'll be able to get round to listen to it  so can someone fill me in on what the big announcement was involving Cliff Compton??


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Series finale


----------



## -Extra-

From today's episode, Colt sings his own theme


----------



## Flux

Boom boom, GOAT Cabana

Edit: Just listened to this week's podcast, and it was definitely one of my favourites. Axl seems like a real amazing dude, definitely doesn't get enough love. Recommend this weeks podcast to anybody, whether you've heard of Axl or not and whether you like him as a wrestler/competitor/athlete or not.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Fun show with Axl


----------



## RKing85

I enjoyed the Axl one much more than I thought i was going to.


----------



## -Extra-

So what would you guys choose as your fav episode of 2012 (or top5)? 
Starting from #76
http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/feed/

5) #122 Pat Buck
4) #102 Truth Martini
3) #125 Jake Roberts
2) #83 Dolph Ziggler
1) #100 Colt hosted by Punk (kinda an obvious pick)

Honorable mentions: PAC, John Morrison, Shelly Martinez


----------



## -Extra-

The opener to Drake Younger ep. with Punk & 18-59 is amazing. Best opener ever.


----------



## HitMark

I heard his show with sara del rey. On that one she said divas change(are nude) in the men's locker-room in front of the wrestlers. Can someone confirm or deny this. Just looking for any more info on this.
Also she said a TNA diva got everything on her amazon wishlist bought by 1 guy. Anyone know who that diva was?


----------



## RKing85

not a fan of New Jack at all and I was fullu expecting to start his episode and then turn it off at some point when I could take no more. But I listened to the whole episode and enjoyed it. Didn't make me enjoy him any more as a wrestler, but there was nothing wrong with the episode.


----------



## Tony Tornado

-Extra- said:


> So what would you guys choose as your fav episode of 2012 (or top5)?
> Starting from #76
> http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/feed/
> 
> 5) #122 Pat Buck
> 4) #102 Truth Martini
> 3) #125 Jake Roberts
> 2) #83 Dolph Ziggler
> 1) #100 Colt hosted by Punk (kinda an obvious pick)
> 
> Honorable mentions: PAC, John Morrison, Shelly Martinez


My favourite one is definitely episode #59 Domino in Nigeria. The 100th episode is number 2.


----------



## FITZ

Colt has been killing it with his podcasts recently. I've been enjoying them all and they really made a road trip today go easier and my shifts at work fly by.


----------



## -Extra-

Just came around and listened the latest episode with New Jack. Had me rolling on floor with his crazy stories. 
A completely different take on him in comp. to his shoots and 10x more interesting and enjoyable. 
Amazing.

(Also I've noticed that the "Colt to WWE" plot thickens with every episode. Fingers crossed.)



Tony Tornado said:


> My favourite one is definitely episode #59 Domino in Nigeria. The 100th episode is number 2.


I meant only the 2012 episodes. 
Nigeria is probably the all time best.


----------



## Tony Tornado

-Extra- said:


> I meant only the 2012 episodes.
> Nigeria is probably the all time best.


Oh. In that case I'd say #100 is number 1, New Jack is number 2 and third place is a tie between #82 with Petey Williams and #113 with Dutch Mantell. The episodes with Regal were also quite good.


----------



## just1988

*Has anybody here bothered with the premium stuff yet? I was wondering who he'd interviewed on them and how they rate compared to the free ones.*


----------



## -Extra-

^I got that, its only 5$ and you get 6h of quality shit. 20-30 mins per wrestler. 

Edit: here's the track listing



> Track Listing:
> 
> Intro (1:06)
> Freight Train - Intro (18:39)
> Cliff Compton - Over the Top (25:32)
> Brian Kendrick - Cartoons (21:41)
> Luke Gallows - First Match (19:49)
> Kevin Steen - Shitty Life (25:58)
> El Generico - Attempt Interview (18:11)
> Curt Hawkins - Figures (31:37)
> Sara Del Ray - Food (34:49)
> Richards & Kozina - Women (21:47)
> Adam Pearce - Gear (21:45)
> Joe Carney - Best Promoter (24:59)
> $5 Wrestling - DigitalColt 1 (11:05)
> $5 Wrestling - DigitalColt 2 (10:56)
> $5 Wrestling - DigitalColt 3 (4:32)
> $5 Wrestling - DigitalColt 4 (6:35)
> $5 Wrestling - DigitalColt 5 (10:59)
> $5 Wrestling - DigitalColt 6 (8:19)
> $5 Wrestling - DigitalColt 7 (5:40)
> Colt Cabana - iShoot (1:12:00)


Btw. if anyone's interested, Marty DeRosa has a podcast of his own and he had Colt on it a few months back. You get a new perspective on things and Colt gets personal when he talks how his father attempted suicide while he was in WWE developmental. Kinda a mixture of fun & jokes and some more serious stuff.
http://www.wrestlingwithdepression.com/?p=619

He also had Punk on the podcast. Punk details the Ihop incident. 
http://www.wrestlingwithdepression.com/?p=831


----------



## -Extra-

Great episode with Hornswoggle. Funny how he mentions all the hate he gets on twitter. :lol


----------



## smitlick

The premium stuff is really good. Generico, Richards & Kozina & Pearce were all really good.


----------



## Virgil_85

It's probably been over a month since I listened to a full episode, but the Hornswaggle podcast was great.


----------



## RKing85

I still hate Hornswoggle and think he is a waste of tv time, but yeah, this AOW episode with him is outstanding. Just finishing it up now.


----------



## David Hynes

Not liking the Hornswoggle one for some reason, loved New Jack! The 1st MVP is prob my fav


----------



## TheAce

I think I'll have to dive into the premium content soon. What would someone recommend to start with? what's the best one?


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I'm really interested in hearing the one with Hornswaggle. 

Justin Roberts was a lot better than I was expecting and the New Jack one was awesome. The story about him doing a line of coke right before he did a balcony dive was insane.


----------



## Swark

Fit Finlay loves Fraggle Rock lol


----------



## seancarleton77

The Hornswoggle episode was good. A Finlay episode would be the greatest.


----------



## cab12345

Just downloading the latest episode which is an interview with Johnny Gargano. Anybody listened to it yet?


----------



## -Extra-

Its a fun talk, Johnny talks about starting to wrestle at the age of 8 and all the things that go through an 8yr old fan that gets to meet wrestlers through his fathers indy fed. Watch out for the Japan earthquake story from the first hand.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Love this podcast more than anything wrestling-related.


----------



## rockandrolla87

I have heard of this podcast, and have listened to it a little bit. I have heard that Colt Discusses Wrestling Music on this podcast. Would someone be able to give me a list of the wrestling songs colt has played and discussed on the podcast?


----------



## -Extra-

I've been catching up lately, last ep. with Chuckie T was great. I was "surprised" that he wasn't on before. If anyone asked me out of top of my head I would say that I'm 100% sure he was on in first 25 episodes.

:ziggler3


----------



## FITZ

rockandrolla87 said:


> I have heard of this podcast, and have listened to it a little bit. I have heard that Colt Discusses Wrestling Music on this podcast. Would someone be able to give me a list of the wrestling songs colt has played and discussed on the podcast?


Who would ever make a list like this? 

Chuck Taylor's episode was really good. I did feel like Colt was on the verge of lecturing Chuck Taylor on planning for his future though which created a really interesting dynamic.


----------



## Amber B

TaylorFitz said:


> Who would ever make a list like this?
> 
> Chuck Taylor's episode was really good. I did feel like Colt was on the verge of lecturing Chuck Taylor on planning for his future though which created a really interesting dynamic.


I got that old man lecture vibe from Cabana during the Drake Younger and Callihan interviews when they started talking about death matches.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I caught that as well. That's not his thing and I think he has a hard time understanding how guys do crazy stuff like that to make a name for themselves. He definitely doesn't support that kind of wrestling.


----------



## peep4life

Sorry to bump this threadbut themostrecent episode with Ciampa was great..very real


----------



## FITZ

I was pretty surprised when he flat out admitted to trying to commit suicide. That was a crazy one and one of the most serious ones that Colt has done. I was listening to it while traveling and I was hoping I wouldn't finish it before I made it to my destination.


----------



## RKing85

Whenever you get someone being that open and honest, it's going to be great 9 times out of 10.


----------



## RKing85

ttt for the awesome Meltzer one last week.


----------



## RyanPelley

Luke Gallows about his training was hilarious. The ******* dude asking him, "Hey man, wanna learn how to do a Stunner?" The way he says it is classic.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Wrestling's best product currently.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Has anyone listened to The Miz's one today? Sorry to quote him but its pretty awesome, he talks about the IWC and never winning them over, and he reads most stuff about him. New found respect for him, I was a fan back in '10 when he was main event standard. Just thought you should all have a listen 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Heli

Sex Ferguson said:


> Has anyone listened to The Miz's one today? Sorry to quote him but its pretty awesome, he talks about the IWC and never winning them over, and he reads most stuff about him. New found respect for him, I was a fan back in '10 when he was main event standard. Just thought you should all have a listen
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I listened to it earlier and I think he's just trying too hard sometimes. I personally don't think he deserves all the crap that he gets from everyone because I think he can do better but he really needs to think about how to reinvent himself. I know it's not his fault he has to be a face, but his act is pretty one dimensional and the character he's playing on TV right now is just horrible.

Pretty decent talk on the podcast though and always interesting to hear a guy's story.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Heli said:


> I listened to it earlier and I think he's just trying too hard sometimes. I personally don't think he deserves all the crap that he gets from everyone because I think he can do better but he really needs to think about how to reinvent himself. I know it's not his fault he has to be a face, but his act is pretty one dimensional and the character he's playing on TV right now is just horrible.
> 
> Pretty decent talk on the podcast though and always interesting to hear a guy's story.


i think they are really trying to push him as a company guy because he's so good at all the PR crap. just out of interest, what was your favorite AOW episode to date?


----------



## Heli

Sex Ferguson said:


> i think they are really trying to push him as a company guy because he's so good at all the PR crap. just out of interest, what was your favorite AOW episode to date?


Wow that's a tough one. There's been so many good ones. Think I started to listen around 50-60 somewhere. Really liked the Truth Martini episode about that crazy story he had when he met that girl and all that. Don't want to spoil anything if you haven't listened to it.

I actually didn't enjoy the one where CM Punk has the host because I was waiting to hear much about Colt and his background but they kept talking about a bunch of other stuff. The intro was awesome though.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Heli said:


> Wow that's a tough one. There's been so many good ones. Think I started to listen around 50-60 somewhere. Really liked the Truth Martini episode about that crazy story he had when he met that girl and all that. Don't want to spoil anything if you haven't listened to it.
> 
> I actually didn't enjoy the one where CM Punk has the host because I was waiting to hear much about Colt and his background but they kept talking about a bunch of other stuff. The intro was awesome though.


Yes the Truth Martini one is awesome! my personal favorite is Luke Gallows, if you haven't already heard it give it a listen! he is so funny and he actually inspired my username, this podcast has changed my views on so many people


----------



## Heli

Sex Ferguson said:


> Yes the Truth Martini one is awesome! my personal favorite is Luke Gallows, if you haven't already heard it give it a listen! he is so funny and he actually inspired my username, this podcast has changed my views on so many people


I don't remember if I've heard it or not. I backtracked last winter when I was in Thailand but I might have missed that one. I'll give it a listen.

By the way, Colt will be doing the podcast on WrestleCon in New Orleans so I'll be there to see him do it live and in person. That will be so awesome. :cool2


----------



## Lazyking

The interview with Miz was indeed awesome.. it just sucks that he works so much better as a heel and he knows it.


----------



## RyanPelley

Sex Ferguson said:


> Yes the Truth Martini one is awesome! my personal favorite is Luke Gallows, if you haven't already heard it give it a listen! he is so funny and he actually inspired my username, this podcast has changed my views on so many people


"Hey man, wanna learn how to do a Stunner?" - I pissed myself laughing at that part.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Looks like Masada is the latest guest on Cabana's podcast. Gonna have to listen that one.


----------



## december_blue

I actually really enjoyed his episode with Tammy Sytch.


----------



## FITZ

Seriously? 

Most of the people on te podcast come across as pretty cool and someone that you wouldn't mind hanging out with. Tammy just sounds like a terrible person. She apparently has a photographic memory, could be a doctor if she wanted to, was the most over person in Smokey Mountain, was a natural at cutting promos, ran WWF Magazine, had total creative control, could talk to Vince however she wanted, could get a job as medical assistant whenever she wanted to, already knew how to be a medical assistant before getting certified, and was loved by everyone when she was in jail. 

I don't know how someone that's just so amazing can end up in such a shitty position as she is right now.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

But that was what was great about that episode. She is totally delusional and can't say one fucking even slightly self-deprecating thing about herself. If you listen to Colt before and after the actual interview, he sort of snickers about it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

TaylorFitz said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Most of the people on te podcast come across as pretty cool and someone that you wouldn't mind hanging out with. Tammy just sounds like a terrible person. She apparently has a photographic memory, could be a doctor if she wanted to, was the most over person in Smokey Mountain, was a natural at cutting promos, ran WWF Magazine, had total creative control, could talk to Vince however she wanted, could get a job as medical assistant whenever she wanted to, already knew how to be a medical assistant before getting certified, and was loved by everyone when she was in jail.
> 
> I don't know how someone that's just so amazing can end up in such a shitty position as she is right now.


Haha. That was a good put down. I admire that craftsmanship.


----------



## FITZ

Eric Fleischer said:


> But that was what was great about that episode. She is totally delusional and can't say one fucking even slightly self-deprecating thing about herself. If you listen to Colt before and after the actual interview, he sort of snickers about it.


That part was pretty funny and I didn't understand what he was talking about until I listened to her talk. 

The story about jail really annoyed me because I think it was a lie. You see if she violated a restraining order she would have been placed in jail. That's where she said she was. Murderers don't go to jail, they go to prison. Generally speaking murderers (especially recent ones) would not be housed with someone that violated a court order. 

Sorry for the mini rant there. That was my criminal justice degree speaking.


----------



## Heli

This week Scott Hall is the guest on the podcast! Amazing listen!


----------



## just1988

Heli said:


> This week Scott Hall is the guest on the podcast! Amazing listen!


*I'll have to listen to this on my way to/from work today, I just assumed it would be poor because he's already been quite open with Wade Keller so how much more could he give Cabana? Glad it's good though!*


----------



## Pappa Bacon

just1988 said:


> *I'll have to listen to this on my way to/from work today, I just assumed it would be poor because he's already been quite open with Wade Keller so how much more could he give Cabana? Glad it's good though!*


Give it a listen it's great. It's awesome Hall being clean is really doing a lot of good for Cody and telling some amazing stories. His episodes on stone colds podcast was great too talking about Mike Rotundo and Barry Whindem just deciding they wanted to train him in Tampa when he went to the AWA.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CZWRUBE

I love Colts Podcasts they are very Cool!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Art of Wrestling w/ Steve Austin is up. 

Will have to give that one a listen tonight.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Art of Wrestling w/ Steve Austin is up.
> 
> Will have to give that one a listen tonight.












:mark: I can't wait to listen to this one, either. Wondering if Punk stops by?! :mark:


----------



## USAUSA1

On Cornette podcast, he said Colt Cabana funny don't draw money.


----------



## Lane

Cornette is dumb.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

On the latest AOW Cabana mentioned something about Delirious and Cornette trying to run him out of ROH. What's the story behind that? 

The interview with Austin was pretty good as expected.


----------



## Lane

Cornette said Colt never drew. ROH then released a Colt comp that sold well. WELP.


----------



## Snapdragon

MoxleyMoxx said:


> On the latest AOW Cabana mentioned something about Delirious and Cornette trying to run him out of ROH. What's the story behind that?
> 
> The interview with Austin was pretty good as expected.


It seems like Colt blames Delirious and Cornette when it was mostly Cornette that ran him out. Steen said Delirious contacted Colt about coming back once Cornette got fired but Colt told them no. It seems like he blames Delirious, Cornette, and SBG as all at fault for him leaving rather than the main culprit which is Cornette.


----------



## HitMark

Sad to see he removed the first 35 episodes.


----------



## Lane

You can buy them from digitalcolt.com


----------



## HitMark

Yeah, like I said removed.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Lane said:


> Cornette said Colt never drew. ROH then released a Colt comp that sold well. WELP.


Damn, that's dumb. Guess he had to make room for mega-draw Tommaso Ciampa somehow...


----------



## Snapdragon

What proof does the guy above have that Colt's DVD sold well?

As I remember Colt complained on twitter (of course) about the DVD and told people not to buy it


----------



## TheDizisAwesome

So I'm new here, but I was hoping someone could help me out. I'm trying to find an episode where wrestlers in the new york area are discussed, someone I know was apparently mentioned there and he really wants to know what episode it was. I know this may seem a little vague and presumptuous for a new member, but if anyone could help me that would be amazing.


----------



## USAUSA1

LOL at people thinking Colt ever drew as a wrestler. I want too see proof because I never seen him as a main eventer guy in pro wrestling. Cornette was right, Colt never live up to his potential as a wrestler. If only he cut down on the comedy crap. Awesome podcast host though.


----------

